# MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55,000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma?



## Rexx Taylor

And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


----------



## Roadrunner

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.




I quit watching when it became the Obama channel.

All the masturbation over him was just too much.


----------



## rightwinger

Hasn't been the same since Olberman left....used to be fun to watch

Other than Maddow, not much to see


----------



## NYcarbineer

They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



   Thats pretty sad when you consider any decent NFL team can generate more viewers that show up in person to the stadium.
  While MSNBC cant convince you to pick up the remote and hit a few buttons.


----------



## Papageorgio

NYcarbineer said:


> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.



It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
Click to expand...


  Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.


----------



## NYcarbineer

rightwinger said:


> Hasn't been the same since Olberman left....used to be fun to watch
> 
> Other than Maddow, not much to see



Exactly.  Except for Maddow, and to an extent O'Donnell, they've wrung the sense of humor and the edge out of their programming.

They've also gone overboard on the race stuff.  And the guy on days that I call the space alien, Ronan Farrow, is creepy lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
Click to expand...


Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.


----------



## Papageorgio

NYcarbineer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
Click to expand...


Didn't know Boehner was a liberal nut job, go figure.


----------



## rightwinger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
Click to expand...

 
I usually polish my Prius during the evening


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't been the same since Olberman left....used to be fun to watch
> 
> Other than Maddow, not much to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Except for Maddow, and to an extent O'Donnell, they've wrung the sense of humor and the edge out of their programming.
> 
> They've also gone overboard on the race stuff.  And the guy on days that I call the space alien, Ronan Farrow, is creepy lol.
Click to expand...

 
Maddow has fun. She is witty and entertaining

The rest are all lighweights


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually polish my Prius during the evening
Click to expand...


 Whats that take..two minutes?


----------



## Shipwreck

The only people that watch Al Sharpton are self hating white liberals.


----------



## mudwhistle

Papageorgio said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't know Boehner was a liberal nut job, go figure.
Click to expand...

He's still a dick.


----------



## Wildman

*Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma?*

..., very easily, they are pure liberscum, with shit for brains, plus a vehement hate for Conservatives and Republicans, their main objective is to    presidunce Hussein who in turn give them a 

need i say more ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

What's the "dilemma," the OP must not know what the word means.


----------



## Papageorgio

mudwhistle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't know Boehner was a liberal nut job, go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still a dick.
Click to expand...


No argument there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.E.D

Unlike the frothing mouth breathers on the right whose lives depends upon on what Fox tells them, no liberals that I know base their lives upon cable news.


----------



## Skylar

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



Liberals aren't as eager to be told what to think by a news network?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

I am pretty sure more dogs are crapping in their back yards at any given time then are watching PMSNBC.


----------



## rightwinger

Rexx Taylor said:


> I am pretty sure more dogs are crapping in their back yards at any given time then are watching PMSNBC.


And foxnews will video that crap and blame it on Obama


----------



## g5000

I don't even know what channel MSNBC is on my cable system.  I think I know what channel CNN is.

I definitely know what channel Fox News is.  I used to watch it religiously until about 2003.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Roadrunner said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit watching when it became the Obama channel.
> 
> All the masturbation over him was just too much.
Click to expand...

I think the ratings would go up if Chris Matthews only wore his shirt/blazer/tie.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


They prefer Muslim  companies like FOX...


----------



## Moonglow

g5000 said:


> I don't even know what channel MSNBC is on my cable system.  I think I know what channel CNN is.
> 
> I definitely know what channel Fox News is.  I used to watch it religiously until about 2003.


I don't get the channel ...Have never watched it...


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit watching when it became the Obama channel.
> 
> All the masturbation over him was just too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the ratings would go up if Chris Matthews only wore his shirt/blazer/tie.
Click to expand...

and a thong....


----------



## LordBrownTrout

It should tell you something when maddow is king of the inbreds over there.


----------



## Moonglow

Papageorgio said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't know Boehner was a liberal nut job, go figure.
Click to expand...

You have to drink Cold Duck to be a real liberal nut job...


----------



## Moonglow

LordBrownTrout said:


> It should tell you something when maddow is king of the inbreds over there.


He has the biggest schlong?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit watching when it became the Obama channel.
> 
> All the masturbation over him was just too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the ratings would go up if Chris Matthews only wore his shirt/blazer/tie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and a thong....
Click to expand...

I wonder what %%% of the 55,000 are watching MSNBC from either airports/doctors offices/gyms?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Moonglow said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should tell you something when maddow is king of the inbreds over there.
> 
> 
> 
> He has the biggest schlong?
Click to expand...


Maddow has a schlong?  It really is a carnival over there.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Does anyone know what MSNBC stands for? I am pretty sure the B stands for Bigots.


----------



## rdean

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


It's easy.  Blacks watch BET, Hispanics watch Spanish speaking networks.  Gays watch LOGO.  Asians watch Asians networks and so on.

Republicans, being 90% white, watch Fox.  Everyone else watches everything else.  Yes, it's just that simple.

I have to admit, I'm embarrassed to have to explain something so obvious.  Seems right wingers aren't as smart as they think.  But we knew that.


----------



## Papageorgio

J.E.D said:


> Unlike the frothing mouth breathers on the right whose lives depends upon on what Fox tells them, no liberals that I know base their lives upon cable news.



I have lots on the right, not one of them watches FOXNews. I have liberal relatives and four of them love MSNBC, except they hate Sharpton because of skin color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio

rdean said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy.  Blacks watch BET, Hispanics watch Spanish speaking networks.  Gays watch LOGO.  Asians watch Asians networks and so on.
> 
> Republicans, being 90% white, watch Fox.  Everyone else watches everything else.  Yes, it's just that simple.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm embarrassed to have to explain something so obvious.  Seems right wingers aren't as smart as they think.  But we knew that.
Click to expand...


Please nut job, you are not as dumb as you pretend you are on this board. I have never read such bigotry and stereotyping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesLegend

Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Does anyone know what MSNBC stands for? I am pretty sure the B stands for Bigots.


Microsoft national broadcasting network?


----------



## rightwinger

BluesLegend said:


> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.



Liberals founded this country......some fad


----------



## BluesLegend

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals founded this country......some fad
Click to expand...


You idiots couldn't found a lemonade stand without a government grant paid for my me.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BluesLegend said:


> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.



You take for granted the accomplishments of liberalism and have done so for so long you think they're conservative.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



MSNBC's primetime audience for Thursday was 699,000.

Where you came up with a 55,000 figure is anyone's guess.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Roadrunner said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit watching when it became the Obama channel.
> 
> All the masturbation over him was just too much.
Click to expand...


Morning Joe goes 3 hours in the morning bashing Obama at every opportunity.


----------



## BluesLegend

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take for granted the accomplishments of liberalism and have done so for so long you think they're conservative.
Click to expand...


Is that supposed to bother me was that your goal, pathetic. America is learning to hate liberals as I do, sucks to be you.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



First, everyone needs to acknowledge that there are two medias: Liberal and Conservative. There are more Liberal outlets than Conservative outlets. MSNBC is a failure because it has more competition. Fox and MSNBC do not compete for the same viewer. It's that simple.


----------



## rightwinger

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals founded this country......some fad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots couldn't found a lemonade stand without a government grant paid for my me.
Click to expand...


I take offense at you calling our founding fathers idiots


----------



## NYcarbineer

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take for granted the accomplishments of liberalism and have done so for so long you think they're conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to bother me was that your goal, pathetic. America is learning to hate liberals as I do, sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


Oh, you're bothered alright.


----------



## HenryBHough

Explain it?

OK.

It simply means 55,000 liberals have not yet choked on their own hatred.

Check it again in a few days.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't know Boehner was a liberal nut job, go figure.
Click to expand...


He makes hot intemperate speeches about Obama and then goes and does all his bidding. Boner represents everything that is wrong with the Republican party.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rexx Taylor said:


> *MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55,000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma? *



Easy.  Liberals are too busy working for a living, spending quality time with their families, and enjoying real life.

Conservatives, OTOH, gather 'round the TV every day to be told what to think by the ex-host of Inside Edition.


----------



## BluesLegend

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals founded this country......some fad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots couldn't found a lemonade stand without a government grant paid for my me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take offense at you calling our founding fathers idiots
Click to expand...


What's this 'our' crap you people are what the founding fathers fought to free us from.


----------



## BluesLegend

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take for granted the accomplishments of liberalism and have done so for so long you think they're conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to bother me was that your goal, pathetic. America is learning to hate liberals as I do, sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're bothered alright.
Click to expand...


Your troll powers are minimal at best, as trolls go you are strictly JV.


----------



## AquaAthena

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



The decision-makers at MSNBC have run their lefties off and over to FOX.   They know that's where the news is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55,000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.  Liberals are too busy working for a living, spending quality time with their families, and enjoying real life.
> 
> Conservatives, OTOH, gather 'round the TV every day to be told what to think by the ex-host of Inside Edition.
Click to expand...


So:

Starting point multiplied by NBC suckage equals better quality of life for liberals. I can accept that equation. No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.


----------



## Papageorgio

Brian Williams has no credibility, I'm not sure why anyone would trust what this guy says anymore. 

They can do what they want with Williams but lying for as many years as he did...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.


Where did I state that?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I state that?
Click to expand...


Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?


----------



## Moonglow

AquaAthena said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decision-makers at MSNBC have run their lefties off and over to FOX.   They know that's where the news is.
Click to expand...

Sure don't they prefer a Muslim news outlet?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Brian Williams has no credibility, I'm not sure why anyone would trust what this guy says anymore.
> 
> They can do what they want with Williams but lying for as many years as he did...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a systematic problem. Nobody ever called B-Will in when he lied about a body floating through on dry land. Nobody called him in and said, why are you suddenly claiming that your copter was shot at? It doesn't matter if they replace Williams or not; people get that NBC is a den of thieves.


----------



## Liminal

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



I think MSNBC should just do what they do best, show everyone how often FOX News distorts the truth and leave it at that.   Easily done.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I state that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?
Click to expand...

I haven't stated either way.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> on dry land


Prove that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Democrat Radical Liberalism which is Neo-Communism is just the kook fringe in the USA. They control a few states, enough to win Presidential elections, but they are going the way of the dodo bird


----------



## Papageorgio

Liminal said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MSNBC should just do what they do best, show everyone how often FOX News distorts the truth and leave it at that.   Easily done.
Click to expand...


Show everyone? You mean BOTH of them? 

MSNBC calling anyone out is a joke. Who can believe what they say? They specialize in hate, lying and then spend the rest of the time apologizing for it.


----------



## Liminal

Papageorgio said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MSNBC should just do what they do best, show everyone how often FOX News distorts the truth and leave it at that.   Easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show everyone? You mean BOTH of them?
> 
> MSNBC calling anyone out is a joke. Who can believe what they say? They specialize in hate, lying and then spend the rest of the time apologizing for it.
Click to expand...


The difference between them is FOX News doesn't apologize for their lies.


----------



## rightwinger

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals founded this country......some fad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots couldn't found a lemonade stand without a government grant paid for my me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take offense at you calling our founding fathers idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's this 'our' crap you people are what the founding fathers fought to free us from.
Click to expand...

Yes, we owe a debt of gratitude to our liberal founding fathers


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I state that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way.
Click to expand...


Okay, then. So, I surmised the obvious. I don't know why you would question me other than to be petulant


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
Click to expand...


Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.


----------



## JFK_USA

BluesLegend said:


> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.



Okay buddy... Despite more people as a nation voting for democrats than republicans, yep it's dying lol. Because the majority don't support gay marriage or legalizing marijuana, oh wait they do.


----------



## BluesLegend

JFK_USA said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay buddy... Despite more people as a nation voting for democrats than republicans, yep it's dying lol. Because the majority don't support gay marriage or legalizing marijuana, oh wait they do.
Click to expand...


What are you smoking, oh wait. lol 1921 that how far back you have to go to find fewer Democrats in congress than today Dem's got bitch slapped at the local, state, and national level.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.



The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".


----------



## FJO

NYcarbineer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
Click to expand...


So, are you implying that an honorable person of color is a boozer?


----------



## midcan5

In a land in which Honey Boo Boo, the Kardashians, Fox media, are watched, does anyone really think homeschooling works. LOL  Consider the fools in congress, mostly republican, and you know darn well corporations are spiking the water with dumbness drugs. Visit Walmart and ask the customers if the earth is flat or round, and when was the last time an alien visited them. Can one really imagine the average American watching Rachel Maddow? The American would soon switch channels to Hoarders a show they'd understand.


----------



## Papageorgio

Liminal said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MSNBC should just do what they do best, show everyone how often FOX News distorts the truth and leave it at that.   Easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show everyone? You mean BOTH of them?
> 
> MSNBC calling anyone out is a joke. Who can believe what they say? They specialize in hate, lying and then spend the rest of the time apologizing for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between them is FOX News doesn't apologize for their lies.
Click to expand...

Lol! Why do you watch FOXNews?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio

Coloradomtnman said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
Click to expand...

So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Papageorgio said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.

How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.

Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.


----------



## HenryBHough

Synthaholic said:


> Easy.  Liberals are too busy working for a living..............


----------



## rdean

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is un-American and falling out of favor, a fad, at best a footnote in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals founded this country......some fad
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  Then entire foundation of conservative philosophy is to keep the status quo because change brings fear.  Change is bad.  If Republicans had their way, we would still be thralls of Great Britain.


----------



## rdean

Coloradomtnman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
Click to expand...

Also, radio has even more minority stations than TV.  So they are spread out even more.


----------



## Papageorgio

Coloradomtnman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
Click to expand...

 
Interesting opinion, way off but interesting none the less.
 I do notice liberals will buy into government propaganda fairly easily.


----------



## Papageorgio

rdean said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, radio has even more minority stations than TV.  So they are spread out even more.
Click to expand...

The only people I know that listen to mainstream conservative talk radio is liberals, who claim they are spying on the enemy.

Talk about nuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liminal

Papageorgio said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MSNBC should just do what they do best, show everyone how often FOX News distorts the truth and leave it at that.   Easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show everyone? You mean BOTH of them?
> 
> MSNBC calling anyone out is a joke. Who can believe what they say? They specialize in hate, lying and then spend the rest of the time apologizing for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between them is FOX News doesn't apologize for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Why do you watch FOXNews?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Because they should be recognized for their role in shaping the political dynamic.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Papageorgio said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, radio has even more minority stations than TV.  So they are spread out even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people I know that listen to mainstream conservative talk radio is liberals, who claim they are spying on the enemy.
> 
> Talk about nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Who listen. 

People.....as in more than one person.....are. Not is.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I seem to recall Dennis Miller getting fired for* only* having 64,000 viewers on average. And that was the only good show they ever had.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mad Scientist said:


> I seem to recall Dennis Miller getting fired for* only* having 64,000 viewers on average. And that was the only good show they ever had.



Dennis Miller? He never worked for MSNBC. It was CNBC. 

You like him, huh?


----------



## Papageorgio

Liminal said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MSNBC should just do what they do best, show everyone how often FOX News distorts the truth and leave it at that.   Easily done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show everyone? You mean BOTH of them?
> 
> MSNBC calling anyone out is a joke. Who can believe what they say? They specialize in hate, lying and then spend the rest of the time apologizing for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between them is FOX News doesn't apologize for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Why do you watch FOXNews?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they should be recognized for their role in shaping the political dynamic.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't know. I don't know what their political dynamic is. If I watch cable news it is more likely to be MSNBC, they are a lot funnier than Comedy Central.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Scientist

LoneLaugher said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall Dennis Miller getting fired for* only* having 64,000 viewers on average. And that was the only good show they ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Miller? He never worked for MSNBC. It was CNBC.
> 
> You like him, huh?
Click to expand...

You're right is was CNBC! I stand corrected.

Yeah I liked his show a lot but could never understand why he had that monkey on from time to time. He just thought it was the greatest thing in the world, that monkey. If someone could explain why I'd appreciate it.

CNBC also had that insufferable Charles Grodin, never liked him. Seemed like he was always on the verge of suicide.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I state that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then. So, I surmised the obvious. I don't know why you would question me other than to be petulant
Click to expand...

I haven't stated either way because it looks like an isolated incident.  For that, he should not be fired.  If it turns out that there is a pattern of job-related 'mis-rememberings', then yes.

Unlike conservatives, I let the facts inform my decisions, rather than deciding, then twisting facts to fit.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
Click to expand...

Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?


----------



## Synthaholic

FJO said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boehner's medication of choice is Merlot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you implying that an *honorable* person of color is a boozer?
Click to expand...

No - Boehner.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Papageorgio said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, radio has even more minority stations than TV.  So they are spread out even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people I know that listen to mainstream conservative talk radio is liberals, who claim they are spying on the enemy.
> 
> Talk about nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That's a nice anecdote.

Rush, by himself, the number 1 most listened to radio program in the United States, gets an average of 13.2 million listeners a week.  Sean Hannity is number 2 with 12.5 million.  Add in Glenn Beck and Michael Savage and all of them combined have almost 4 times as many listeners as the next 6 radio programs combined.

http://www.talkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/audiencechart_february15.jpg


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
Click to expand...


Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't wnat B-Will fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I state that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then. So, I surmised the obvious. I don't know why you would question me other than to be petulant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way because it looks like an isolated incident.  For that, he should not be fired.  If it turns out that there is a pattern of job-related 'mis-rememberings', then yes.
> 
> Unlike conservatives, I let the facts inform my decisions, rather than deciding, then twisting facts to fit.
Click to expand...


I think I called it right despite your face value sidebar protests.


----------



## HenryBHough

Isn't skill at lying a requisite for employment by ALL permutations of NBC?


----------



## Synthaholic

Coloradomtnman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that, unlike Fox News and conservatives, most liberals don't watch partisan cable "news".
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, radio has even more minority stations than TV.  So they are spread out even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people I know that listen to mainstream conservative talk radio is liberals, who claim they are spying on the enemy.
> 
> Talk about nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a nice anecdote.
> 
> Rush, by himself, the number 1 most listened to radio program in the United States, gets an average of 13.2 million listeners a week.  Sean Hannity is number 2 with 12.5 million.  Add in Glenn Beck and Michael Savage and all of them combined have almost 4 times as many listeners as the next 6 radio programs combined.
> 
> http://www.talkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/audiencechart_february15.jpg
Click to expand...

He's losing radio stations left and right.



*WRNO in New Orleans, no longer "Rush Radio"*. They've rebranded themselves as a news and talk station first and foremost, but they are nevertheless linked with extreme right-wing radio in that market.
*Limbaugh and Hannity tossed in San Francisco, just 9 months after the launch of "Patriot Radio."* That post has a lot of other good information about Clear Channel and Cumulus, and how they toss these guys back and forth like a hot potato.
*Clear Channel is now iHeart media*. iHeart Media and its accompanying smartphone, iHeart Radio, didn't rebrand only to keep the same formats. Indeed, they are dumping conservative talk in favor of urban music.



Here are Limbaugh's channel ratings in the top 25 markets for September, and they're not pretty:

New York, NY: WOR-AM is *21st/37* (flagship station for the NY Mets), owned by iHeartMedia (formerly Clear Channel)
Los Angeles, CA: KEIB-AM is *37th/45*, owned by iHeartMedia
Chicago WLS-AM is 23rd/45, owned by Cumulus Media
San Francisco, CA: KNEW-AM is *29th/34*, owned by iHeartMedia (Limbaugh being moved from iHeartMedia’s KNEW to Cumulus’s KSFO-AM. Darryl Parks’s post on this in the list of links, above)
Dallas-Ft. Worth, TX: WBAP-AM is *18th/30* Cumulus
Houston, TX: KTRH-AM is 16th/30, owned by iHeartMedia
Washington, D.C.: WMAL-FM is *13th/29*, owned by Cumulus
Philadelphia, PA: WPHT-AM is *18th/31*, owned by CBS Radio
Atlanta, GA: WSB-AM is *3rd/29*, owned by Cox Media
Boston, MA: WRKO-AM is *15th/25*, owned by Entercom Communications
Miami, FL: WIOD-AM is *24th/33*, owned by iHeartMedia
Detroit, MI: WJR-AM is *9th/29*, owned by Cumulus, and broadcasts Michigan State football games
Seattle, WA: KTTH-AM is *22nd/33*, owned by Bonneville Int’l., subsidiary of Deseret Industries, for profit arm of the Mormon Church: Bonneville International - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Phoenix, AZ: KFYI-AM is *6th/33*, owned by iHeartMedia
Puerto Rico: Was broadcast on WOSO, dumped in 2009, still hasn’t returned to their schedule as shown on website.
Minneapolis-St. Paul, MN: *KTLK-AM is 16th/26*, owned by iHeartMedia
San Diego, CA: KOGO-AM is *22nd/30*, owned by iHeartMedia
Tampa-St. Petersburg-Clearwater, FL: WFLA-AM is *15th/29*, owned by iHeartMedia
Denver, CO: KOA-AM is *13th/33*, owned by iHeartMedia
Nassau-Suffolk, NY (Long Island): WOR-AM is *17th/38*, owned by iHeartMedia (WOR-AM also covers New York City, largest market)
Baltimore, MD: WCBM-AM is *15th/31*, owned by WCBM Maryland
St. Louis, MO: KMOX-AM is *1st/22*, owned by CBS Radio
Portland, OR: KEX-AM is *18th/27*, owned by iHeartMedia
Charlotte, NC: WBT-AM is *16th/24*, owned by Greater Media
Pittsburgh, PA: WJAS-AM wasn’t included in list of 15 stations. Limbaugh was moved there 8/7/14, and his old station flipped to a country format


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
Click to expand...

Maybe he just saw some of Chris Kyle's Superdome kills?


Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I state that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then. So, I surmised the obvious. I don't know why you would question me other than to be petulant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way because it looks like an isolated incident.  For that, he should not be fired.  If it turns out that there is a pattern of job-related 'mis-rememberings', then yes.
> 
> Unlike conservatives, I let the facts inform my decisions, rather than deciding, then twisting facts to fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I called it right despite your face value sidebar protests.
Click to expand...

You've called nothing, unless you are calling me reasonable.

BTW - have you figured out the difference yet between the deficit and the debt?


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't watch news at all? All news is partisan, it's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is bias in all reporting, but partisanship is reserved for yellow journalism like Fox News and MSNBC.
> 
> How is the liberal talk radio market compared to conservative talk radio?  Even NPR, which has bias but minimal, has nothing on Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Liberals, for the most part, don't buy into that kind of propaganda.  They fall for other kinds of propaganda, to be sure, but not the kind that touts itself as "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, radio has even more minority stations than TV.  So they are spread out even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people I know that listen to mainstream conservative talk radio is liberals, who claim they are spying on the enemy.
> 
> Talk about nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a nice anecdote.
> 
> Rush, by himself, the number 1 most listened to radio program in the United States, gets an average of 13.2 million listeners a week.  Sean Hannity is number 2 with 12.5 million.  Add in Glenn Beck and Michael Savage and all of them combined have almost 4 times as many listeners as the next 6 radio programs combined.
> 
> http://www.talkers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/audiencechart_february15.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's losing radio stations left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> *WRNO in New Orleans, no longer "Rush Radio"*. They've rebranded themselves as a news and talk station first and foremost, but they are nevertheless linked with extreme right-wing radio in that market.
> *Limbaugh and Hannity tossed in San Francisco, just 9 months after the launch of "Patriot Radio."* That post has a lot of other good information about Clear Channel and Cumulus, and how they toss these guys back and forth like a hot potato.
> *Clear Channel is now iHeart media*. iHeart Media and its accompanying smartphone, iHeart Radio, didn't rebrand only to keep the same formats. Indeed, they are dumping conservative talk in favor of urban music.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are Limbaugh's channel ratings in the top 25 markets for September, and they're not pretty:
> 
> New York, NY: WOR-AM is *21st/37* (flagship station for the NY Mets), owned by iHeartMedia (formerly Clear Channel)
> Los Angeles, CA: KEIB-AM is *37th/45*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Chicago WLS-AM is 23rd/45, owned by Cumulus Media
> San Francisco, CA: KNEW-AM is *29th/34*, owned by iHeartMedia (Limbaugh being moved from iHeartMedia’s KNEW to Cumulus’s KSFO-AM. Darryl Parks’s post on this in the list of links, above)
> Dallas-Ft. Worth, TX: WBAP-AM is *18th/30* Cumulus
> Houston, TX: KTRH-AM is 16th/30, owned by iHeartMedia
> Washington, D.C.: WMAL-FM is *13th/29*, owned by Cumulus
> Philadelphia, PA: WPHT-AM is *18th/31*, owned by CBS Radio
> Atlanta, GA: WSB-AM is *3rd/29*, owned by Cox Media
> Boston, MA: WRKO-AM is *15th/25*, owned by Entercom Communications
> Miami, FL: WIOD-AM is *24th/33*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Detroit, MI: WJR-AM is *9th/29*, owned by Cumulus, and broadcasts Michigan State football games
> Seattle, WA: KTTH-AM is *22nd/33*, owned by Bonneville Int’l., subsidiary of Deseret Industries, for profit arm of the Mormon Church: Bonneville International - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> Phoenix, AZ: KFYI-AM is *6th/33*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Puerto Rico: Was broadcast on WOSO, dumped in 2009, still hasn’t returned to their schedule as shown on website.
> Minneapolis-St. Paul, MN: *KTLK-AM is 16th/26*, owned by iHeartMedia
> San Diego, CA: KOGO-AM is *22nd/30*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Tampa-St. Petersburg-Clearwater, FL: WFLA-AM is *15th/29*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Denver, CO: KOA-AM is *13th/33*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Nassau-Suffolk, NY (Long Island): WOR-AM is *17th/38*, owned by iHeartMedia (WOR-AM also covers New York City, largest market)
> Baltimore, MD: WCBM-AM is *15th/31*, owned by WCBM Maryland
> St. Louis, MO: KMOX-AM is *1st/22*, owned by CBS Radio
> Portland, OR: KEX-AM is *18th/27*, owned by iHeartMedia
> Charlotte, NC: WBT-AM is *16th/24*, owned by Greater Media
> Pittsburgh, PA: WJAS-AM wasn’t included in list of 15 stations. Limbaugh was moved there 8/7/14, and his old station flipped to a country format
Click to expand...


Didn't realize liberals listened to that much conservative talk radio. I am happy for you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just saw some of Chris Kyle's Superdome kills?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait . . .
Click to expand...


Yea, I don't care about your standard left/right diversions. I don't worship Chris Kyle. Bottom line is that a well-known liar claimed to see a body floating by his hotel; and as an allegedly great journalist, he didn't have his camera guy record it? There are accounts that the French Court was not flooded either. You do the math, bro.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Feel free to correct me. Do you want B-Will fired?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't stated either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then. So, I surmised the obvious. I don't know why you would question me other than to be petulant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't stated either way because it looks like an isolated incident.  For that, he should not be fired.  If it turns out that there is a pattern of job-related 'mis-rememberings', then yes.
> 
> Unlike conservatives, I let the facts inform my decisions, rather than deciding, then twisting facts to fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I called it right despite your face value sidebar protests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've called nothing, unless you are calling me reasonable.
> 
> BTW - have you figured out the difference yet between the deficit and the debt?
Click to expand...


(Deficit vs. debt? You must have better things to talk about. How about you ask me if I know the difference between plus and minus next....or would you rather drudge up alleged pedantic misunderstandings some more? There's a reason this is in parenthesis. My argument is practically rhetorical.)

And yes, I called correctly that you aren't for firing B-Will. You can sugarcoat that 'well if he's caught in more that one lie.' But reality is dude's told some tall tales; that's not in question to anyone not seeing this through blinders.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> There are accounts that the French Court was not flooded either. You do the math, bro.


You're obviously not keeping up.  You do the reading, bro.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> But reality is dude's told some tall tales


Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Deficit vs. debt?


Yes.  In another thread, you didn't know the difference.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are accounts that the French Court was not flooded either. You do the math, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously not keeping up.  You do the reading, bro.
Click to expand...


That's not a link to counter anything I said, bro.


----------



## tinydancer

I don't get why they never attracted high end really funny Dems. Come on. I know they are out there.

Actually know a couple who work the circuit who have said that they refuse to do comedy that goes after this President or first Lady because they said they would never work again.

Now how sad is that. But it makes sense.


----------



## tinydancer

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit vs. debt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In another thread, you didn't know the difference.
Click to expand...



Now that's funny Syn I just caught your sig line there. I love Maher. He is so irreverant. sp. tired tonight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
Click to expand...


Off the top of my head:

1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.


DROPS THE MIC!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit vs. debt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In another thread, you didn't know the difference.
Click to expand...


I know that in another thread you erroneously claimed that I didn't know the difference (I've frankly known the difference since about 4th or 5th grade; it's not a hard concept). You should take a shower though. You reek (of desperation).


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit vs. debt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In another thread, you didn't know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that in another thread you erroneously claimed that I didn't know the difference (I've frankly known the difference since about 4th or 5th grade; it's not a hard concept). You should take a shower though. You reek (of desperation).
Click to expand...


He is erroneous in most threads, he makes 911 inside job look like a genius and the is pretty tough to do.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just saw some of Chris Kyle's Superdome kills?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your standard left/right diversions. I don't worship Chris Kyle. Bottom line is that a well-known liar claimed to see a body floating by his hotel; and as an allegedly great journalist, he didn't have his camera guy record it? There are accounts that the French Court was not flooded either. You do the math, bro.
Click to expand...


There was one advocacy journalism piece, by a Baton Rouge paper, that said that, and it was bullshit, and they corrected their own bullshit article and admitted there was flooding (no doubt after getting flooded with pictorial evidence).  Nevertheless three threads were created about it (all of them _after _the correction, which required ignoring it) -- which I then set straight with lots of more flood pictures -- Canal Street, all around the hotel in question, and Bourbon street, and on at least two different days.  Bodies too.  Also pointed out the hotel that supposedly "took no flooding" was closed for over a year to do _flood _repair. Which is a neat trick.

Not that all that kept the mythmongers from continuing to babble their own shit, but you can only lead a whore to water, you can't make them think.  It's way more important to perpetuate a myth than admit to facts that directly contradict it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


people know that they put out the same bs as abc, cbs, nbc and cnn, the first 3 have better formats.

there's also hln and pbs


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
Click to expand...


A "shot"?  Seriously?
Think about that.  Have you ever seen a dead body on network news, ever, anywhere?

Federal officials were keeping a tight lid on that anyway.  For _two weeks_ - by which time the waters had long since receded.  CNN had to sue for media to be able to cover body retrieval.  They got a TRO on September 11th -- 13 days after the storm.

Actually one local Dallas TV station did eventually run some photos and got excoriated by their viewers.  You see that sort of thing once in a long while on a local station; you don't see it on national.

So no, they "didn't get a shot".  And they couldn't have used it if they did.


----------



## Mac1958

.

I think MSNBC has had its priorities a little goofed up.

They start with the premise that they're going to be an aggressive advocate of left wing politics.  Okay, it's your network.

So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.  But there is a distinct difference between that and _good television.  _

A non-stop parade of people looking longingly into the camera and pleading their identical political case at various levels of shrillness just ain't good teevee, and the numbers reflect that.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
Click to expand...

WTF is the French Court?


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is the French Court?
Click to expand...


Alors, eet ees ouaire you go to get zee justeece, mon ami.  But zere ees no such sing in zee Nouvelle Orléans.

The ethically shortchanged sure can be willfully ignorant when it suits propagating a hack myth.  There were well over *1300* bodies recovered from Katrina, not counting the already-dead ones that bubbled up from cemeteries and the unknown number who washed out into the Gulf of Mexico.  This is why we residents weren't allowed back in there until _October_ of that year - how soon we forget.

Here's a whole page of them (not for the squaeamish), including Canal Street and one near the French Market (on the river side of the Quarter.  Here's page two of it.  No bodies my ass.

Once we did get back in we found that literally every home and building had a spray-painted code on it indicating that it had been searched and whether corpses, people or animals, had been found.

No New Orleanian doesn't recognize this marking -- you can still see some today:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he just saw some of Chris Kyle's Superdome kills?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't care about your standard left/right diversions. I don't worship Chris Kyle. Bottom line is that a well-known liar claimed to see a body floating by his hotel; and as an allegedly great journalist, he didn't have his camera guy record it? There are accounts that the French Court was not flooded either. You do the math, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was one advocacy journalism piece, by a Baton Rouge paper, that said that, and it was bullshit, and they corrected their own bullshit article and admitted there was flooding (no doubt after getting flooded with pictorial evidence).  Nevertheless three threads were created about it (all of them _after _the correction, which required ignoring it) -- which I then set straight with lots of more flood pictures -- Canal Street, all around the hotel in question, and Bourbon street, and on at least two different days.  Bodies too.  Also pointed out the hotel that supposedly "took no flooding" was closed for over a year to do _flood _repair. Which is a neat trick.
> 
> Not that all that kept the mythmongers from continuing to babble their own shit, but you can only lead a whore to water, you can't make them think.  It's way more important to perpetuate a myth than admit to facts that directly contradict it.
Click to expand...


A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.

French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> on dry land
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "shot"?  Seriously?
> Think about that.  Have you ever seen a dead body on network news, ever, anywhere?
> 
> Federal officials were keeping a tight lid on that anyway.  For _two weeks_ - by which time the waters had long since receded.  CNN had to sue for media to be able to cover body retrieval.  They got a TRO on September 11th -- 13 days after the storm.
> 
> Actually one local Dallas TV station did eventually run some photos and got excoriated by their viewers.  You see that sort of thing once in a long while on a local station; you don't see it on national.
> 
> So no, they "didn't get a shot".  And they couldn't have used it if they did.
Click to expand...


I have to go no further than Lyan' Bryan's camera man's piece in which he showed two allegedly dead bodies at the Superdome (one wrapped in a white sheet). Any other nonsense you want to spout?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I think MSNBC has had its priorities a little goofed up.
> 
> They start with the premise that they're going to be an aggressive advocate of left wing politics.  Okay, it's your network.
> 
> So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.  But there is a distinct difference between that and _good television.  _
> 
> A non-stop parade of people looking longingly into the camera and pleading their identical political case at various levels of shrillness just ain't good teevee, and the numbers reflect that.
> 
> .



It could be the shrillness (They're definitely the most shrill network). I've always thought a lot of people saw MSNBC hosts, reporters, contributers as phonies though. That's what's always bothered me much more than the politics. It bothers me that Fox News has more and more of that too; but I still watch it some cos they're often the only network covering certain stories.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, show me the dead body floating by. He had a camera crew; and yet they didn't get a shot? Just another story from Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming there were no dead bodies floating in Katrina waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the Katrina waters (though I haven't seen that either); rather The French Court waters. And there is no proof of it other than storyteller's account. In Lyin' Bryan's defense, perhaps he saw one of those allegedly dead bodies at the Super Dome and a boat floating down a river, and he 'conflated' the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is the French Court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alors, eet ees ouaire you go to get zee justeece, mon ami.  But zere ees no such sing in zee Nouvelle Orléans.
> 
> The ethically shortchanged sure can be willfully ignorant when it suits propagating a hack myth.  There were well over *1300* bodies recovered from Katrina, not counting the already-dead ones that bubbled up from cemeteries and the unknown number who washed out into the Gulf of Mexico.  This is why we residents weren't allowed back in there until _October_ of that year - how soon we forget.
> 
> Here's a whole page of them (not for the squaeamish), including Canal Street and one near the French Market (on the river side of the Quarter.  Here's page two of it.  No bodies my ass.
> 
> Once we did get back in we found that literally every home and building had a spray-painted code on it indicating that it had been searched and whether corpses, people or animals, had been found.
> 
> No New Orleanian doesn't recognize this marking -- you can still see some today:
Click to expand...


Sure as we killed 100,000 Iraqi civilians in the opening weeks of the war (btw, notice how that number never changed thereafter), there were 1300 people who died from Katrina.

Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
Click to expand...


Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.

You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.

Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.

With this



​And these...





You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.

Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!  

No.  Didn't think so.

And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.


----------



## Rozman

I remember when Ed Schultz who had a radio show say a number of times that the reason MSNBC shows had low ratings was the 
fact that cable owners did not "allow" MSNBC to be a part of basic cable and FOX was.

His point being MSNBC viewers were being denied access....


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.



Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?

**** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****










Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)





















^^ That's Canal Street, btw.

These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.

Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.


----------



## HenryBHough

Detroit could use a good hurricane - in the interest of urban renewal.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
Click to expand...


I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:






There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
Click to expand...


Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rozman said:


> I remember when Ed Schultz who had a radio show say a number of times that the reason MSNBC shows had low ratings was the
> fact that cable owners did not "allow" MSNBC to be a part of basic cable and FOX was.
> 
> His point being MSNBC viewers were being denied access....



Please don't make me remember Ed Schultz, his show was very painful to watch, it falls under cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Rozman

Papageorgio said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Ed Schultz who had a radio show say a number of times that the reason MSNBC shows had low ratings was the
> fact that cable owners did not "allow" MSNBC to be a part of basic cable and FOX was.
> 
> His point being MSNBC viewers were being denied access....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make me remember Ed Schultz, his show was very painful to watch, it falls under cruel and unusual punishment.
Click to expand...


I only watch Morning Joe while Im getting ready for work...
I used to watch Chris Mathews until he went off the deep end and just became an angry old guy....
The rest of the lineup blows.
How the hell did they give a show to Al Sharpton??


----------



## Mac1958

Rozman said:


> How the hell did they give a show to Al Sharpton??



He was just meant to be a fill-in when someone got canned, then it turned out he liked it.

What was MSNBC gonna do, fire him?  Can you imagine that?

They're stuck with him for as long as he wants to stay.

.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
Click to expand...


Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.

I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
Click to expand...



Dead people do tend to be less than healthy.  That may be the most brilliant deduction you've come up with so far.

I don't give a flying fuck what happens with Brian Williams.  I don't even own a TV.  I'm just here to strangle the revisionist Katrina history that pathetic partisan hack wankers like you try to shit onto the internet as if it was your personal outhouse.  As long as I'm around, that ain't gonna happen.  Denialist wastes of human protoplasm like you can suck my dick and choke on it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
Click to expand...


Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
Click to expand...


Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.

This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:




​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead people do tend to be less than healthy.  That may be the most brilliant deduction you've come up with so far.
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what happens with Brian Williams.  I don't even own a TV.  I'm just here to strangle the revisionist Katrina history that pathetic partisan hack wankers like you try to shit onto the internet as if it was your personal outhouse.  As long as I'm around, that ain't gonna happen.  Denialist wastes of human protoplasm like you can suck my dick and choke on it.
Click to expand...


Any flood that kills anywhere near the number you claim is going to kill plenty of young healthy bodies. It's a simple reality. Just like psunamis kill the young and old; same principle for killer floos with the rushing waters. 

I don't give a fuck if you care what happens with Bry Bry. You're pedalling his ignorant shit all the same. Katrina's floods did maybe some few people die sooner than they would have; but they were far from the monster killer floods that you and Lyin' Bryan project.

Thanks for the tantrum; I guess that's about the only recourse you have left as I hit you with solid logic. Again, you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
Click to expand...


The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?  

What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?

Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...

​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your brain. Why are their no children among the dead? Cos nobody (or hardly anybody) was getting killed by flood water. These are people (old people, druggies, homeless, etc) who naturally died and became part of the scene. In a big city, you have scores of deaths every week.The idiot bus that you drive on just took it and ran with it cos it fits your narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rozman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Ed Schultz who had a radio show say a number of times that the reason MSNBC shows had low ratings was the
> fact that cable owners did not "allow" MSNBC to be a part of basic cable and FOX was.
> 
> His point being MSNBC viewers were being denied access....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make me remember Ed Schultz, his show was very painful to watch, it falls under cruel and unusual punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only watch Morning Joe while Im getting ready for work...
> I used to watch Chris Mathews until he went off the deep end and just became an angry old guy....
> The rest of the lineup blows.
> How the hell did they give a show to Al Sharpton??
Click to expand...


You have the MSNBC ladyboy for your avi. I'm sure you watch more than your share of MSNBC.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead people do tend to be less than healthy.  That may be the most brilliant deduction you've come up with so far.
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what happens with Brian Williams.  I don't even own a TV.  I'm just here to strangle the revisionist Katrina history that pathetic partisan hack wankers like you try to shit onto the internet as if it was your personal outhouse.  As long as I'm around, that ain't gonna happen.  Denialist wastes of human protoplasm like you can suck my dick and choke on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any flood that kills anywhere near the number you claim is going to kill plenty of young healthy bodies. It's a simple reality. Just like psunamis kill the young and old; same principle for killer floos with the rushing waters.
Click to expand...


You don't even know what the French Quarter (again that's *Quarter*, dumbass, not "Court") is called, let alone how drowning, bloating, flooding and body recovery work, but you'd think after being schooled you'd at least do the big boy pants thing and run away.  Nope.  Dig even deeper.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't give a fuck if you care what happens with Bry Bry. You're pedalling his ignorant shit all the same.



Yeah?  Quote some.  Quote even one.  Anywhere.

Oopsie.

Wassamatta?  In a hole again?


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Effect of Hurricane Katrina*
> Main article: Effects of Hurricane Katrina on New Orleans
> As with other parts of the city developed before the late 19th century and on dry land predating New Orleans's levee systems,* the French Quarter remained substantially dry following Hurricane Katrina.* It is 5 feet (1.5 m) above sea level.[19] *Some streets had minor flooding, and several buildings suffered significant wind damage.* Most of the major landmarks suffered only minor damage.[20]* In addition, the Quarter largely escaped the looting and violence that occurred after the storm; nearly all of the antique shops and art galleries in the French Quarter, for example, were untouched.*[21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
Click to expand...



*the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*

yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you 

*The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.*
*
Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Dead people do tend to be less than healthy.  That may be the most brilliant deduction you've come up with so far.



Not one child in the pics. How did every minor miraculously escape these vicious flood waters? 

Though, in one of the pics, a man lay dead with blood flowing from his head and a pair of scissors next to his head. But I guess those vicious flood waters must've caused an accidental shanking.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead people do tend to be less than healthy.  That may be the most brilliant deduction you've come up with so far.
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what happens with Brian Williams.  I don't even own a TV.  I'm just here to strangle the revisionist Katrina history that pathetic partisan hack wankers like you try to shit onto the internet as if it was your personal outhouse.  As long as I'm around, that ain't gonna happen.  Denialist wastes of human protoplasm like you can suck my dick and choke on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any flood that kills anywhere near the number you claim is going to kill plenty of young healthy bodies. It's a simple reality. Just like psunamis kill the young and old; same principle for killer floos with the rushing waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what the French Quarter (again that's *Quarter*, dumbass, not "Court") is called, let alone how drowning, bloating, flooding and body recovery work, but you'd think after being schooled you'd at least do the big boy pants thing and run away.  Nope.  Dig even deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck if you care what happens with Bry Bry. You're pedalling his ignorant shit all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Quote some.  Quote even one.  Anywhere.
> 
> Oopsie.
> 
> Wassamatta?  In a hole again?
Click to expand...


Classic tantrum post  You're veeering away from real issues and just spazzing. This has nothing to do with these so-called iller floods or an argumet for Lyan' Bryan. Just you having a good cry.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
Click to expand...


Hotelsmanagement.net

>> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.

“This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.

“This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”

...
The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*

“It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.

The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.






​Fucking liar.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yumpin' Yiminy you really are a special kind of stupid arenchya?
> 
> **** POSTER WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT FOLLOWS****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: The body of a flood victim is tied to a telephone pole as it floats in New Orleans on Saturday, Sept. 10, 2005. Efforts continue to locate bodies and survivors 12 days after Hurricane Katrina hit. (AP Photo/Steve Senne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That's Canal Street, btw.
> 
> These and many more from one of the pages linked earlier.  Don't you *EVER *try to tell me this didn't happen ya retarded hack.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class why residences all over the city were checked and then spray-painted with that X code identifiying how many corpses had been found, Dumbo?  And why did it take seven weeks while nobody was allowed in?  Why doncha essplain why the Ritz Carlton stayed closed for fifteen months to repair damage from a flood that never happened, Einstein?  Inquiring minds want to know how Denialism works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
Click to expand...


The main industry in New Orleans is tourism.  I know that's kind of stating the obvious but with a dipshit who doesn't even know what the French *Quarter *is called (again it's *Quarter*, not _Court_), not even the obvious may be taken for granted.  That means conventions.  Katrina hit August 29 2005.  So when was the next conference?

A year later, June 2006.  Americal LIbrary Associaton.  I was there, called in along with a lot of other former residents to make it happen.  And almost ALL of us came in from out of town.  The place still wasn't ready.

Fucking liar.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead people do tend to be less than healthy.  That may be the most brilliant deduction you've come up with so far.
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck what happens with Brian Williams.  I don't even own a TV.  I'm just here to strangle the revisionist Katrina history that pathetic partisan hack wankers like you try to shit onto the internet as if it was your personal outhouse.  As long as I'm around, that ain't gonna happen.  Denialist wastes of human protoplasm like you can suck my dick and choke on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any flood that kills anywhere near the number you claim is going to kill plenty of young healthy bodies. It's a simple reality. Just like psunamis kill the young and old; same principle for killer floos with the rushing waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what the French Quarter (again that's *Quarter*, dumbass, not "Court") is called, let alone how drowning, bloating, flooding and body recovery work, but you'd think after being schooled you'd at least do the big boy pants thing and run away.  Nope.  Dig even deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck if you care what happens with Bry Bry. You're pedalling his ignorant shit all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Quote some.  Quote even one.  Anywhere.
> 
> Oopsie.
> 
> Wassamatta?  In a hole again?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic tantrum post  You're veeering away from real issues and just spazzing. This has nothing to do with these so-called iller floods or an argumet for Lyan' Bryan. Just you having a good cry.
Click to expand...



Can't find one then?

What a surprise.  Maybe you should look in your ass.  You know, where the idea came from.

Fucking liar.


----------



## Pogo

>> The new spa is the last piece of the post-Katrina rehabilitation puzzle to fall into place at the Ritz-Carlton, which reopened in December [of 2006] after *15 months of flood repairs* *and top-to-bottom renovations*. <<

-- Travel Weekly, June 2007

Fucking liar.


----------



## Pogo

>>  Even after the storm passed, floodwaters continued to rise under clear blue skies. Why? Because a surge as vast as Katrina's does not immediately flow back to the sea once the hurricane passes; rather, it slowly works its way back, and continues to spill through deep ruptures in floodwalls and levees, stopping only when outside and inside water levels equalize.

*By the morning of Aug. 30, the flood reached as far uphill as Canal at Bourbon Street*, on terrain 2 feet above normal sea level.

*By the afternoon of Aug. 31, the deluge crested at Royal/St. Charles Avenue*, 3 feet above sea level. I captured a photograph at 1:17 p.m., showing a large inflatable raft floating right in front of Rubenstein's clothing store.

A*s for the French Quarter, during those two days and probably into Sept. 1, up to 2 feet of brackish water covered 100-400 North Rampart, 100-300 Burgundy, 100-200 Dauphine, and the 100 block of Bourbon, not to mention all of Iberville Street lakeside of the 800 block and all of Canal lakeside of the 700 block.*

Williams, at the Ritz Carlton, would have found himself surrounded by the uppermost edge of the flood footprint, and it was *deep enough all around to float small boats. *<<

--- nola.com: Brief History of French Quarter (that's "Quarter", not "Court") Flooding
.
​Fucking liar.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.



Yet another angle --
This is from down Canal Street toward the RIver.  You're standing on the Quarter* side of Canal Street.  The Walgreen's pictured earlier is at the upper left...




​From the layout I'd say this is taken from the front door of the Marriott Hotel.

(this is from a from this page about the New Orleans Hornets -- the NBA team that had to play two seasons in Oklahoma CIty because of damage done by Hurricane Katrina.
_
Two. Years._

Let's not forget to add the NBA to the list of sources "making shit up".

Fucking lying asshole.



(*again, that's "Quarter", not "Court".  Tip for dumbasses)


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of BS and no link(s).... No pics of great flooding or dead bodies floating by cos it didn't happen.
> 
> French Quarter - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...



You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?

But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.

By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a few handfuls of oldies, fatties and druggies died and were swept up by waters and suddenly 1300 died b/c of Katrina. You are fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hotelsmanagement.net
> 
> >> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> 
> ...
> The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*
> 
> “It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.
> 
> The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fucking liar.
Click to expand...


That's the street nearby the French Quarter. Also, in multiple posts I said that there may have (allegedly) been some light flooding in the French Quarter. Also, that's ankle deep water or so, dude. It's not fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another angle --
> This is from down Canal Street toward the RIver.  You're standing on the Quarter* side of Canal Street.  The Walgreen's pictured earlier is at the upper left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​From the layout I'd say this is taken from the front door of the Marriott Hotel.
> 
> (this is from a from this page about the New Orleans Hornets -- the NBA team that had to play two seasons in Oklahoma CIty because of damage done by Hurricane Katrina.
> _
> Two. Years._
> 
> Let's not forget to add the NBA to the list of sources "making shit up".
> 
> Fucking lying asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> (*again, that's "Quarter", not "Court".  Tip for dumbasses)
Click to expand...


Again, this is what The French Quarter looks like. Go ahead and show me that street that's flooded and not the nearby streets, deuche nugget.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another angle --
> This is from down Canal Street toward the RIver.  You're standing on the Quarter* side of Canal Street.  The Walgreen's pictured earlier is at the upper left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​From the layout I'd say this is taken from the front door of the Marriott Hotel.
> 
> (this is from a from this page about the New Orleans Hornets -- the NBA team that had to play two seasons in Oklahoma CIty because of damage done by Hurricane Katrina.
> _
> Two. Years._
> 
> Let's not forget to add the NBA to the list of sources "making shit up".
> 
> Fucking lying asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> (*again, that's "Quarter", not "Court".  Tip for dumbasses)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is what The French Quarter looks like. Go ahead and show me that street that's flooded and not the nearby streets, deuche nugget.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUTExQWFhUXGR0bGBcXGCAYHRgcHB4cGBcYGhwcHykgGRolHhwaIjEhJikrLi4uGiAzODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkICQ0LCwsLDQsNTQsLCw0OCwsLCwsLDQsLCwsLCwsLCwtLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAKUBMQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgMEAAIHAQj/xABKEAACAQIEAwUEBwUFBAoDAAABAhEAAwQSITEFQVEGEyJhcTKBkaEUQlKxwdHwByNykuEWM1NiohVDY7IkNFRzgpPC0tPiF8Px/8QAGgEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEAAEFBv/EADERAAIBAwMDAgUDAwUAAAAAAAABAgMRIRIxQQQTUSLBFDJhgZFxobEjUvAzQtHh8f/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A5v2Z4TdxDOltVYi2X9sbJLEid4nb0oZbvweemo1GvIiR7O5piTG3ALjW7pAu2xbYoSC5kFuk7hY9eUUsFRmIOh6zt1qaL1XKpJqwTXGWiFzbgEHMgnlBESIGu/w3qzhBhCYZF1bSGeQCTIOnijToY05mBZtZdBsef4+VF+H2FzKzHSUBgdVLcxGwNBUaUbq4dJNySdiqvDcOy6d6GyzIIZZmBuoIB3jWI3JNU7PCrgMpcAJ/zi2TrHM9Z3o7iLVhiCp6zH9BWljCrnGS46QdDv7tTt5TXadZ2uDWpJS0o34dxTiOBbOA0Ea51zqQupBZenmdK6N2W/aHYxAVL8Wbx0g+w3TKx2PkY99KffvYFllvkqJjIwDLGnsmY0JjxHn1oF2zuI13vFsCz9UKAqhlXQNC6SR9YSDGhO9U0OsmnZklXpotHfprJoT2ZtsuEsBjmbu11mdxIE84ED3UQmvaWUeY8E1Ya1U1matY4exXtRzWymtYx47VBNWCK8yCupmNUu1IDWnditgK2Dp6Kya9FZXDhW4lYD2biNMMjAwYMFSDB5GvnBbKTqT86+ksW3gf+E/dXzJ3kD8/671NX4KaHJ3n9l+HVOHWsv1muMT1OdlB18lHwpjx+PtWUz3riW1+07BR7p3PlXDMJ+0HFWcKmGsKlvLm/eRmY5mLaA+Fd42PuoBisRcvvnvXGuP1di3wnb0rd1JWRuy27s6txz9q9hJXC22vN9tpRPn4m+A9a5/xrtXjMVpdvEIf93b8CehA1YfxE0HZa2AkilucnuNjCK2N1UDlVTE2auE1GWHnQhj5+y/thYw9s4W/+7zOWW4fYMgDKx+rtudK6di8aFWVKmCJJMAA8/P+tfNrkGjnZ7tbdw3gYd9ZGyMdbfnbJ29DoadTq6cSEVKV8o7Hi+KoYMjKTGgkA5M8sRy5epFQdnLIQMCcxkkbaLJiY8uuvLlSdg+0SsxNq7AZGJJkgNJMFNYb7ImCBqem1jtGiuMzXiDnGYr4WMxnUSASIM7/AHmq9cfIjQx6XiFvvHXNqoU7yIO0a76VdMUiDjdq2Vu3GJQkhtR9XZjkJjyXeYpc7QftAu3B3eGLW7Y0zmO8b3j2B6a+dapOMeTRpuTwdE4t2mwmHbJdvKG5qAWI/iCg5ffWuH7VYJ/ZxNqehbKf9UVwi451MknnP61qqxqX4mV9h/w68n0gmNtkFhcQgCSQwOg1J0NKWF/aRhmuZHV08UZjBG8SdZA57Vxqsas+qlwjq6dcn0p9JT7a/wAwrK+dv9r3/wDFufzGsovjF4B+GfkPoqqoYEGV3BJHhbzA3kAjaI6a1cTg1ZiAVV+QbQPqSIJ9liI9rfTWaK3cFJLKwNvKABlZDGpDweZBjWdIM7ChPF7YBjXTSesAbHnXz8ZXeD2pRsrmmGsM5yGARyY5Y+NPVvs7ZuYUKL9q24ZDcZrogZA1pZgEpmDBgTz03IpQ7Oo124qHWJhtyoAJ35r5H3V13BdlLJtWLgJtBbNwX2AM3SQVnfYatPp7l156QYnPX4bbSFF2epVQyz5ScxHrVvgHDs90BXA13a2xHwTainHOH4a1dIt3UvoVmS0kHbLII2irnYLh6Pdnu1eCDrm035Z4PvmlxqXp3Ozt3MByzwJGOEt3+7yuX1UMCdZX2hpO3voZxvs1hWx1qzbM2wSWXceGXZSepaAfKte1HDMRZtI7tBP7uyDvbRiS5Gu8GBrsW8qLcP4SLFy1tIzAmZzaEy085kdNJ0mBV0VFzmpcJq/349xHUVNMWuWmG7FhUnKAoJmBoJO5jzqQivJrwtX0x4psK9rQGvQaxw9IrYVrWTWMbzWVpNaXsQqCWaB51w6TUI4n2nwuHud3evKjxMEE6HaYBFDeJ9rACyWlJYD2iNNdo5fE1yntRfN6+1wqCSADJkmJgnfr58ulJnVS2GQp33O04HtPhLs93iLbQMx8WWAIBJzRpqKX+O/tNwtmRZDYh/8AJ4U97nf3A1x0WZmda2ywNtqU60mOVGKD/He2+MxIINzubZnwWvDp0Le0fjHlS41kRoKkuL+pr2dKU3fcaklsRG3rUyjWoWOo5ya2a6AYkfdXDpK1RzArZVYzAJ9K0v2SIllG06yfWBPziumPHrXK1b96gGzOep8I/lWT/qFaHiD7KQv8Oh+I8R95rGJbF65aPghSY1YDT+bStLltZJe4CdyEWd/MwKqAE77+Zj75r1l8x+vWtc1i1ZxiWzmRSW6s0/JYHzNRniT8mI6DKCB6AjSqh8gT+vKvMh+z+vjXNTNZFo8QYgBgpjaVj7iKz6Wh3tj3MR981UjyPzrD765qZ2yLnfWjurj0YH7wKjNu0fruPVAfuaqzD9QK9y+n69K1zWJ+5XlcX3hh+Fa/RyZgp/MBPpPKocta5azZiz9Bfov86/8AurKgyn9RWVsHTpow4GGuXA2Ywo1BGk+H2hMw3zFBuIYCVMTCKSTocsZJJ1mJuLsOvnTPeAbBYxgLinwBVdcrAasnrIMg9IG4pT4cbpw1+45JDWn1J2JiPiF+Qrwqe7f1PVnt9iPsjisl2J9oEGDGuhH3fOujcJ4o4JXvu7EgZnMjlqSTMDpSr2fwFq+lt7NpA6BVYBdmC6sTBKklgc3TlpR3D8BZ7qrkaWcTaZzlYQxAmIBlYnUemtX9R0cnByRBS6iOuzRBxzA27A8GIs3NJlBI6dYB5/jTT2DwOIbDXXw5tq5cAZk5QZ1J8xypbx3CbYuMgtMjJCsDcOp5sMoiNRp6eVMXD3s2sG4S9ct3AWKKrtljqRzMGp100+2pf++4yVWLm1clx3Ebl6yyXYIt3rdtdNf720uYt1jX30Svv47fq3/KaBDDZUyj/tNsmT0ZCZ+FFrjeNPf91e30vT9qn9Xa/wCTzq9TXP8AJemvZqr36yBIk7CddN9KXO03bFMPNu1D3uc+yn8Ubn/KPeRV0pKKuyRRbwhtmvZpB4f+0RRb/wCkWmzjnbAyt5wzDKfLWrX/AOR8LzS9/Kp/9dCqkXyE6clwOk1k0o2/2hYM87g9U/Imph27wX+Kw9bT/wDtruqPk5ol4LXGu0PdsbaCWG53g9AOtLly/dvMSST5z+PL3RVrE4/D37we2c2caHKQCVGsyBrtvQu9j3uWGKeB82VQp5Cpakm28jYxtwXbWDRCA7CSdBsSfx90Uk8bsAFn3kiNdtIpvxVs3HtuB/d820k7esUscab91rzIpeBsbi4J1rC+mh16V6D514y86AaayY3qVLbESB+XxOlRC2zaASfITVmxwi82hhfN2C+7UiPhWvYxBcRQQWYT0XU/l99RvdSSVQE9Tqfht8qL2ezcxLluotoW+ZCrPxoo3CsLZUFygaYy3bo0HUquk7aUOtHdLFF7tx9JJ8v/AKifuqxY4NffUWyB1aFA0J1zHoOlGbnGsNbELcmOVmyF+bgfGqTdp0UgpYzEGQbr5oPI5QIn30Os7Y3/ALNMsB3tqdwvido6wBsas2uy5aPFcb0UJ/zGq9jj2Mv966NaTu0LufCCRIGhcks22g1oJf4ziX9q9cPlnIHwBigc3fB1RwN69lgAM6HT7VzLp7hFRnhFlDqbAH+a5r56k/hSlYwL3NSfedasNwQgat8qXKuk7OQ1dPNq9hlNnDD/AHmG/nB/GtWbDj/eYb4TSjdwcdarFKNVG9mBKk1uh0F+wNrmH/kj8KrMljWLljXqT+NLFvDk1c/2dtGmlcda27OxoSeyDYtWjs2HJ83H51OOG2udu2T0W4B8qX3wbwfE3x/XU/GqVxSG8cnaddSPXWK7Gtq2Zp0JRWUOF7gduYW1PmrfeC2lVLnZ4fYuD0oDjVt527me73XOAG5TME855/DavMOtw+yx/mI+6idbF2CqUuA5/Z1f+N8BWVS7q91P/mNWUHxEfP8AAXw9TwdNxRUYG+VD+zakN7Q5gGFAmCDM6zMmZpJy/uio52W+AAaPUx86a+NXAMLiDBBbKxXQ5PEcokIJlYO+5PoE5rmgGv8Adxpp9UV5FNP9/wDg9bh/oM/YDHWMOG7x8rsigkgnq0SBoACN/OnnBYzD37tsLeRvFH7u4ucEkbCT02IrleGxzLlWQPCCPu0+FXbGNZnRAwljGm48xrvXuzrqUOzY8RUmpdw6SMKGVlfxAkkknWfZJBER0kcqWOIubNwoc+QDRgBpoIzDSQNRIHOSNCS3IgUQNhtSv2pxwS5bmQuoaPP2fPr8451dOmqdNLxYkUtU2/IZxN4DKSygNeEHTXnp10E86WOMdrnJY2SFyQo8JLeKZaOWgEe+qHbLidmEKPILszWxsDrlfKwgGTS/goymDOYgzvrJk+f9aVWqPaP0GU4eTzGM58RPiJLHWDJIJbT60xrXl7AXFUllOXn+vfXvEBoPQ/etFuN3QcHaXLlNplAbbMuQ6+fKp5SaaxcckALjxEtE9dqhd1mSRHOJ/XlVa5aN14XkIn4n8aujgmkaweZotVsnVFvYqu3TTTz3qa1fuZlzOQFHhZjGXoBPoKr47DC04Qk6DpuTtty/Kq1/EMwiQB7if/7WU75OONsM6DwNl7sM7SwLezzmJMjqI6UQ+mBfYQDzP6/Glzs/dVbSISSzExAldN9f6VYx3FGS2biooOZVAbxCCR4uWutC5sXpCd28x3JjmB/SgfGjK5RvmGg/XpXlniF10skMVDEZlXQGSJ845R51l1QXYz9Y7A668439/SuRlbIcYXKWH4XlM3WjqsbAiRmLZQp8pra5icIgOoLchJuEnqcvhjyzGqXF7Ia5bUjSTMwNyo860vcPQeyy6eUn8NKByfkdoQRwPGDddLVmw95mOVU8NsE+ijoOZofju1F+cqpbt5SQAq5iDs3iaZMjeq1jDeFYzGRJCrtPU1RxNmCOcnSl8hWbRafGYm/7Vx2HTMQPgNKqYjAsokimzszgi5VJC5ucTA3PMToK27VYO0tow91n8PtKqrBytspJ2I51Oq7c7FM6EIx+olhKzJV+5hoE1VK05TuB2kQkVYw6a7GK9tLzG86fERVqyLxM3M8ciwMe6dPhWk8A0/nsGuGnTRfiY+6aIYiw+XZR8T+VZ2bw2dwKeuJcDAsyByrx6lW0z2YpacnKMZYPWfdQs2daY+IpDEUHKeKrqU3YiqQyEuz3D0uM3e3DbRFzFgJ+sqgRB+1TJb4FhTlC40S3szb31y9RzEUD4UgNrESQPAupmP7y30BNGuGcKDPg2F21oR4SSCT3rHwgrr0pM23m4Dk4uyPLvZtGt3LlrE27gtqWIVOgJgw5gmDypDx6eM+6updnOF5MLjyHtuCh9hpjw3NDoI3rm/ErcXD1leXmOdH08vW0abcoXZHbw5k6DXz/AKUe4Pwa5cE20VtYjvFU/BiKoAU4dkuDJetOXVWOwzAHptNDVq4yMUbZRW/stif+zn/zbX/yVlPf9gMJ/hWv5RWVL3o/4v8As73JfQ5/xO+n0W5lRrZCqGVgJUiQBKoBEAc/nML5aHQf5f8A00vfS7kEZ2g7iaY+GqpxCyTl7pjM9EP41fKl21n6i4Ve5t9PctWsI7MoUkRa3BjyPyrMY1201t5A7tw46yJOpJMirGcW1DF3HgAkdTO0gjrQtMcDbZczl5MDwgEQCPq6Heq5uSldMhjFOOTpXA+1tm7ZLu6K6gkrOXQRrry15Ug8f421+7nAiQJVo0IEEj4mOZpdzpbVg2Y3egjKOoJOpNWeD22vMFUOzRrClo1gSROnnVdTqJTVnwTwpKOxJijnY7Sx9wJHvqxwhAIieZY+/T03q3huDXrjLbQK18S5UAAgDKMoJYBjrtvVGxh2tX+7cMCNCGUqQYB1B25UmMkxsoOLCwwb3riW7KF3IMKok7rTlw79m1zKGu20DEbM8wRPLYdddaVMLYuPcTuWKOAYYEiNjqRqJAj312DsziU+i2ZMkW2zHeTqDrz1B1qfq69SlbTY4kt2IF/s++G7uLdohhJAYOw9mCdQFOtAuLJc7xS32ToSTzEkZRl0o/bu3BdvKSdzlExAbKxOmusR7jNB+NqYsOSZZJ187mvrsPhSI61Jamncu1rTsAMXwYMzGTIbKS3MkZjAB0HKqg4YsTnAAMaAb/A0x4i1lAb7V9vd4aBXX/dsJ+vPyq2lmNyGbyFuG2chtrvBP3VDxlv+jH+NfwqfB3RmUyOZ9NDVHjN4fR8s6lwY91ExXJvw7W3Y9R99WblokM0x4yAOmp136iqOCeFsj0oihmx63Dp5ZmrRDi3fAvZS15QftdI2dR91HsVZVbCwB7B95yg/nQzErGIUfr2h+VFOIg9wD/kP/KKHhj47op4K3GHB55QPkY29aD49fEv8UfdR7BA/Rh5AbeifhNAMUZI/ipbYcefsN/Yy1mvoByDH/S1RdscUGsMO5RYKA3JYsYgDcwNAOVFv2YKDiD5I3/K1edvsOFwd3SIe1B9RrUMcVCivx+gj3FlR6VQuW6I/VFVrq0+ODPYrKpiRyO45ezViw7H2iT6majyaD+I/+it7QimT+URD/UHzsOo7wV0vGEG2R5Vy7sbdh5p9vYrwnWvErr1nsKN0mc07S24uGlznTN2laXNLIHir0KK9JLX+YZezlhGt3w7BAVQSZic6kDQE8jT/AMJ4fg0OHzX0Fy0obLDSVzNdzDw7ZTM0i8DtKbF7PcW0Jt+JgxGpbSEBPKmm6iris5xNnKmCE+3MfRh44yezrm3mOXKlyVyep8wY4Jw60uCxvdulwMp1SSPCpnUgCfENN9a45xm1F5v4kH3V2fsc6HhOJ7u4l0Td8SZo9m3p4lB+Vcc47/1h/wCNfuWio4qMOOaT/X2PBXWv2a2QMISQZYnWNNGjf3VyOda61+zzEMMEBlBE75oP94eUfjS669Ix7HR8y9D8K8qt3Z/w/wDX/SvakwTWPmvGqgsZmtqYAUESTmhspLFpjY6f5RqBqJSyc0KGMKToddAMx16a6UTx10fQyNAxuAxIOhVsu2g6RpHSqvCyxvKEHiYOqzoNRBHwkepFe/UxsIp2ayW8Bhldgjo5XwElSPCrFlk5jHNdRQ7Aoin95aus0QB7IBMZSANSd+eumlNnCsABavXHU6WbTgLGqKCSo3Elsm/JWoHxO4ovXMpu23UggOASpGUqMymRHi18hzrmq7dgbWRscAjOQbbliAxzGd5zEeKZnqOWsV7gLvcLmU3LYf2iN/CFIkZdFluXWiXZ5M8X3fMXtsGDSSSrqrHMdye8n31X4lw1+7IV0MqVHiOuVwtw6iAGMEeQpiAbKz8TBdrilwx8QnUkz7MjcET4vIV7wvHvfxE3jnyiCzEggAgHUnTfbqaE4fGsiMvdqxU6mJiCNyNxMc4ot2NxhVsRIzG6iiAJMm6raRzJWtNtRujRyxoRrV289rClLINoZXuXCQWKS2saNMjKOYre9bxnDLKs3dXLbmJLF2UNKxlLBgNDrEUydmOOWnw47nDqMRYthWu6EsoVs5E7bE++imB46j2kF9kNsE96pTX2mMA/woT6KeZFefOtJys1gqUYuJz2/wBrj+/uqtoXCMmVpEKd2SSJaARz3oRiO1JuLaVlAFpcpIXMCCZ16HaI189K7JjuB4O8/e27Vt7RByqGC6qJY5YmNhHXlSr2z7CLcxK28LaW2ApB0AUsBn+oBJA6iuqrDVnjAHqsJ/GuL2Wt2lRjOdmeVIgnQbjpSheLSdCAZPPauicI/ZdexFlrqXUBDGEaVJEaEA7Typf4fwLE53tkPbhG1KzuQsQfedNRBqmnWgo6UxcoNsA4e7G+bY8yOsbHatcVdJXnEjmTybqT5U0XeD3CAJEKCJCDxDUydDJ9TyFNHGOy2Fa1aOuFcquZ7gLKSA2aQB4STB5CJrkurgml5N2JWuc4w14ZbYkAjqdvWjGFxC93bXMpObWD1Ywah43wZbDEC9augRDWmDA+mgmqeGeCDB9ocp506nUuBpsZxG8Tf8JjTcR186hNxwjeIwQZEDpWXFJuAwR6j1rLvsn3/fFaTyHHYhLMQDmOgECtMRcbSSfy+VSWUlCfICo8Uu0ef30N8hcDF2RxLpd8DlTDCddJRhOhG01b7WXLhwz5rpYZ0lfFrAIBMsRuKD9mZ75d+f3GiPaiRhtZ1YbjpNT2/qByd0LYLQPEaiYt1P6mvZMVGTT0jXJFzZTrpMR5yhnb0+Fapm6/P3VsreH3/D2PyrWfw++iewtfMHOCXGDSCQcu+Yj36fdTOcS8e0do/vX3+1/SkvAXYPu/OjRxX695qGrC8j06M0olHijMSCTMD7bGdB8N6FWwZ9/2j+VW8Xc19x+5aq2d/f8AnT4K0SWo7yGjgXCLuLtX7KMq6K8szQMv1YCGSc/ONjTXxHshiC91hdsQcP3AU3XmRaNksSbe37smPOKRuH32UEo7oSpBKMVkeDQwdRRi7inbOWu3tST/AHrf8Tz/AFJ61PNtPAfac8jFwnh2IwHDb2He5bzMLkBLmmYx4gO78RhCInl8OZ8SuE3H6hxPqABMx5HlR7G5mktdutExmeY/vP17zS3jGl3/AO8NHRV5Ns7OOiFjzM078+vu+z5U1cB4xfXDNbV4Uo4jwzm1cN7E9dJpUY6+/wDGifDr8WiPI/caZKCayhMptHSf7VYv/FT4p/8AHWUu/Tqype0vAGtig7BrJ8QAhssxJgLlUgc/a1qIWFBUlxo2jfa8YBO/1dT7qb7fZ+8mYEDXz8o6Vtb4NdB9kfH+lem7sVFxXIHbEL3Sgsq7cpkBboD77GQsf5vSll0uZiSZczmPWY3Ox3+VdITh90CMi/H/AOtaf7FumfCNfP8ApQ2a2RnKL3YireKWmQA5WVAYGoJKux2GY+GP1Jh4izFLC/VUNlO3tNzEaa/nT+vZ+7GUgRM7neIHLpWt/sUbxTOR4VyiCdhJ/E0abFtx8iAtqBcIzRl08Pmu+mg8x1on2Y72w/epoYlREzDATA6a++m612FUAgsSCADqdhyGtFuHdmLWHOZmaMoJk6coGvLXbma64pp3B122BmB4llnIqqbilbkTLZw2sezEkzqDqKmvYNzZcO4UsJyRroLiMQfZYwxJA6dZlav47964ObKCcoHIEyNB5dKP8LVblplJzH7Nxcx08Urm25bGldqLGKbR5gOKZGvACQywpMCM9ycwnX2dBGvpFTYftTiEuQzOAI0YaZnV0f2ueg+NLuOvfR7ga2uhPjlY0IIjWDHpFHsOt7EXGW3aHd3MgQ8lAM3CpJi2SZM8+uopMunjvuPVXY14Lxm4DcCu2uUAkklYGVYkxpA5chyqnjON3bD2xAPeIZBOwBOuwI261YxPCTZdBmC5mIBJHjgidieu8efSlbjWJZnSCDlGSeoJMgTy1oO0tV7GcnbcdOHsXt3rsQVUaawczEbE9KesCDca0byqbYLBzEEAAgazJ16eVI3Av+q4jXbIP9RrouFxduxct3HbKA1wSdlVZnUnT51HVTVRafP7DG1p+3ub8a7NWnsHEW1KN3axbAGVDMk5SAc3IyY8q57h+G4gv4rbooABPdwCYAZpiBmOscpiux8Sx6vhWdJIZMymNwQCDQntZiVGCvlT4hbJDSCZ5GJplapJ4py/fkVScYy9SFDjC90Mhw1llt2Fc3MkMSWKgMZ10E7cqVMbxXCMpLYQLEk5W3jXYgU9do1JN1RqDhbJmdSSbp++uT8SxARDmU6yojqAN+ntCm9M216jVGr4GPheH4bdR3uZrRUAhDMtIJ8OWZ2qS3wfhVwgDEMhmBmldeQkgDlStgYuSbZmAAZGxAP40UucL1tTzugfJj+FOm7cs7COrgLjsnYY/uMcpPTMJ+RmqPFOwuJZMouh13gsY2IBg6c6lxeCTLEAyNJHz1oFjrVy1ac22ZCIjKxWPEByNJp17sfLpsXTI8T2RxC7259NaHPwW4B4rZHupn/tLfC3ibrGLK91Kg+MMBJIGoK6S29ef2uvqCSttxHNY+4/hVCrLkR2ZcCddwDAjwkARymZJ+dSNggY0jbkddaeMX2rt28veYeZJHhIOwnZgPvq7b4vg7iB+6YA9UBPTkTTO5G24tQlfCOd2cEAT4tY6fxVdNsfaH6Lef6mno3MAwGkHmcjfgK8xFjBADM2UGCJDDcZhy001rn9OXP7ha6keP2Od3cLJ9pefP8AhrVMEZ9pN/tDq1dBt8OwTjMjg6xMnQxMbVA3DcH/AIyfziiWna/8AOpLewqWMPA9tduv8HlRAga/vE58z/xPKi7cMwXO+kebr+de/wCzsH/jp/OtA6MXyGurlECYoAz+8Tnz/wC98v1NL1zD+MnMCDcbZt99Rpp6+Yro+C7NW7om2+ffZhy1Py/HpVHBcGwt273SXVLgyQWywddy0AGtGnGN8/waXUTnwJWJwozeAgCebSd+sCpbFsKkFxMa6TybzpzxnDsNaMPdBMT4WziDpqUJAPkdapXHwQ3dj/4W/Ki9L5X5QLc/7X+AR3i/4ny/rXtFvpeB+038rflWVtMfIPq/tf4Oqp2ZusJhR5TVTiPBWtCTBOug30GbnHKui4ZIUT0oJ2h4cWllEALqdutLlKsldP8AYZHtN6ZLBzVOKKWK5GDC4LZBj2iCeRMjSjGNw/chS5ABBMgEwB1MQOfPkaDXOGgYlix0GJdhBMShy69edNGNuMQqJlOZHUknLoQojn1PL30HxVVxuLqQpRnbgVf9vJ3hthSSAp3EHN09NPjVzFcWVHHdxcgAkgkQ3NdtwdK141wmwb6ZMtvN4XYCASqFl5QV2noR5UvYe8HGZZM6kyW8X1tTrvTI15yFRpxcvoWeIdrblq4oW2hlWMtLaiANBE7/ACoFxLit++GRm8MKcoEcydeZ2HOpOI2WOItEWy/gfw7T7OkkEDnuNajs4C6GcIolQoNtnltcx0aApiNtDrEHU1TBtxuzk4pPAMbCwytEwfwNFrnEbkDu8pIGx59f0KgDTuIPStGWtKPJxNm1zirn2kHodfvotg+LKlrOiZCGyn0IBhdYjSg5U9J9a8VnX2CRBkKdRO0684pGhKVxybasY2LbEOLokLbZsoJ2E8jykqaVsWSMpYQSVaIjcTFOOB4Xetr7LKpInMATLDOADz8LT7+WtWX7MqRt+XwoHOzyNSusF3s3BweK695b+BOtN/G8Ib9u1bDQbn0gSeW+tKfDeG3baPaVkyXGUtnMHwmRBH3UxfTlXuQTDIMSzSZgFCVgjTroDyqOWZ3QbTtnx7jLw3CMuBt3MxINkACdNgBp7qQr/Fr94m0brkFwmXMYIkArG0QabeHcRzcOtAEgDDggH+E6+tJnDcQhv4dVTKQ65j9o5h4vfoPdSunjGz0rl/nkXV1X/H4yFuJXPozNbCgxYsggGPaN92I6muf8eUGzm6sT8RaNOnajFE4u6D9i0P8ATdP40kcaUjD+8f8A6atpKzAjlXZr2NXW7tq23TeP15UzXyGewJIi6fkjmlPsRZDtcDCQW+5Lhn12pgwJJOFncmT65Gn761b52U0flsdK4dYVsGoNsPltGDCkpuZ1MjrMUqXsMhwuJzIGINkAwJE3kBgnbQxRM4QA2zrrZU7z9U7TtoBQXGYhstxlie8wmnKe/Xf4CpqD0zTGTV4SIO2fDLVm6Vt6C5bRwBplOZ9N+ij40vWuHgmCdD74mm7tNiWvlblxArZVkDYRmEakwfKTQnh1nPdRPtMB8TRTleTtgOgrQV3cH8bwIu3LKzlzO2wBjwk8yJ2irFrh/dDJOaOfXnTV2g7INYxeFQPmVu8M5YAhPUn5fGqnEsDk9CAdvhIInWl1VOFoyCoOnJtwYJt2hB9D91b9rbA8KRHhT5JH416rQRRnh93SCNPIlfuMfKlOVsh1IagV2YtLbsvmiC0zvyoZbVXLsQAWc6fCPlTjg8DcvYgWLSZRGZ2dfDpEEMAM8Tt109YL3BltO1uA2VtyILEfWMDc71rvLfIpySSj4Eni/D/YjWQfwquuGjSnjE8NRz4l229uPP2WHzryzwC0T/dKfUXP/lolUwIqQvK5X4bgv+i2xH1wf9D/AJ0FwXDD9JxZ3goI/wDDP40cx1prd2ybdphatOWOWYaRl0DToPWD051YwNs99in8UO6MpgiRkAn4g1ySlFOXle43p60HaF8p+zFTHYcgnz/X4UHv2adeLKYbn+FLhwhOorU5FU7Abuayi30WvKdqFWPqKaixCypBMCNaVuNdrSllntgSIgnUa1zTG9scXiLltC5gh5UeFTrALBd1GbYzXpzajueTCMp7DdwfDriLt8wW7u++u0ZnYj5RRvE8IDARCx1GblHUfoUqfs1xbscWwVfFeknURvoB099Orq7fWgeXKvN2lYoqxTyLHEeGFb1hgRlS6rN01JDTPk3wotjceg3ZR5SBS9+0FLiWLjD2QNSPWD6CDSFgrn0i3auuwzW7jQZGZhAEHoJJ1p0U2KirRudAxnFrYgB0JIkDMDIG5HUa70gcRz3rmJWR7dpoAjZX1mehq+XWABEDQeQ6elATje6v34QNOTfl4f61fQd5JCprBZbDZLctMyAuxG06nf0qNH61B/aC5qAqgEQRJII8xzqHvzAMb/f5U6cHe4EWGsDaUnxEwN43jaRyJHSrzYNQYMa+y42b06HqDQPB4uDINHsDig0giVPtKfvU/VPn94JFTSi7jLs2YQAjyVBlfIncjz0Hwq3hrp/jHX6w92zff61oMMV0Msh2J3HkfP8AXkNkwRVtzl6gT6acxNZ0U0dVQtW0QiQZ936g1V4+EGFvkLqLTkGBoQp1ohdt6K1xCk6C4nPpIOjeh6aEGTQjtNhnVDadsi3gMlz/AHdwHWAfqk7Q0cxrUsqNmmMVW5Jw2+64C13KDO9lQxJ01GrRO9DOHqUvW2bQB19NxRDhWGu2rCWmM5RHTmTHOtb1pulAk02gHUjwQ4zGK+MuuYysEH+m4KM3uyyvgrtxLmWLbkqQDmBUDT4Ul45czupOX2PZ8g351bvcavW8PcRHhSsETMgwCNdPhRtPFg6bja1xlv8AZh8Jey91bM5m7y2CsnI41WYB12FA8E4Awq81LEggj6tXrPbZ7uUXhBWZ89DBqTEY21cuYcgDMA8nqIWAR76D1ZuPglgYMTfkWztFlAdP8g26jXelzDmS3/fYb5XWP4UW45igoDDYWLfhH8AMUiNxF7hKoYDlfCNyROXXeZJ+NLowvJMqjDXCSXkafpFtrRLMqkBABMfVOwJqLgqFcTZJ2LKR7zFT8G4EloBmAa4dzuF8l/OiN6xmHmNj0PWthSdiZ9RFelbeToHHbourYK7nO4J0IAXKR5SWArnXF8b3dxUuiLmUFlY5h6ZgAD8qs8C7T3Vu2++8Vu0WEHkDo0ddtJrTGY2xcxt11uKtvuwRmWAfGvh11WGK7cvKuVqqqpK2wyn08qDcnlNYf4FfEXPCWQgw0fDetuFdqkR4uofVYPyMVexOG/dOw53WPlqWiKW7vDM5kaH76THTLcsawdi7NcUt33JsAsVTZlKblYmRtpyqjxMDv7uZlnNqJG/P5zS1xDtF/sq8zpaa497D21kOEyhdZ9knNqdfTpS1+0m93Iw5sM9sOGLZXaT7JkmQWMk6nck0+NG6ivJ5c5Xk5D9dxNpdDcQerD86y3xfDLE37XWM4P3GuNcI4viGuBWuXWSYaCGiZjVlYCm7AX1ZWDDvBOr5VR0HI5kWCJEQR9bfSuy6SSVzjqo+hsPdVlBOXb8OVK/anCnObgWFhQSI31ilSz20up3V0le5V+7fOMjOcmYBchYHaJjXaOdZxjt7hriXMpfMzqYyMYCgiNpmT0p006lNxayT0ajjUi2V+IYSUYwIcgD3GgjYAgkSKvtxM3LAbWPBl0iAcx1/zflQV71w22uBxpm0M/VnWYjlXnQhK7R6zqRS1Mjz+XyrKofSLnVf5RWUR3Uh04nxSy+GMXUcErKowJ0PLxHSubXMQM1rUKYfU9c2m/u+FQ4/s01qxcvi4CEy6FYJzHLvQcvcUBuRmNTyifvFemoxnnUQxqWWEdq/Zdi1t28USwab5AP2ozDN5A10TDYoGvl7hPGcTak2i8BhICgieU6U0YD9qOLsjK6W2/it5T8aVLp5XwzSmnk6x2qxKZYJOvIEa+o6VzPj8JetZQoV/AxHhgz7RAEHeg+N7dm9cz3FgdFiPwmo8Xi/pQHdFjk1iDqRrA+E12nSnGWUNcabp4eS+cSsIc2jiVnSRQlWzXb0kjVREDWAQevMUPxttkS0okECSGmQxguIPsjaqlnGm2DO5j7p/Gq6UtMrsklD0h7u0GsH4kVtibltlylfMSfnrS/hcWWJD3iixvEzqNNBPn7qrY64MxCuXXSC2nITp6yKrdaNthWgPo5Ux+uoPwpg7KcZSzfR7iC4qnxKRMjaRPPX0pRwauVU5Tt0q3btPyBB+FTzjdBRdmfQGO4Pav2hicFlZGGqDY9QB9Vh9mlOzcyHUSAfZPzFLvYPthcwN3WTaYjvLc+7MP8AMPnXV+N8Gt4q0MVhiDmGbTZx+DUFKrZ2YVSnyiexbs4m0Th8ikjxWWHhb1HI+Yrn3HEu2Q1m4ha3qCjagA66TpGm4ojgbr2nzKcrD9Qac7V2zjreS6ALgGh5jzHUeVFKLj+grD+jOMWsfdw0FVa5hzshnMg/4bHcf5TP40YwHEFxJ/cgOo9rxQ6fxWyNNeYJHQmivaLszcw7zup0ncEfn5Ul43Bpn7y2XtXV2ZTBB8/KppxOOCe4fHBS9y8VA+qNP4aEcb4C62WPLQfEgV7Y7bX0hMSNeVxdj6jl7vgKn4nxm7ctELDBisRqCAwM+W1K9aY1QjcHYvgDnQ8udRphSl60pZR4XAJMbZB0ijeLxVxtdB6UFxCMcRbDQf3b+f1kobt7j4PSxn4kGZATGltV66qqr+B5UuYVAGVoAy3rYgDfRmOv/hrGwSKwZgfIFiNNtKhv2JZIeFLgxOpIBESDroTsJ8qCnFop7sdLSGQceR0lSbZ00ME9dP1yqfB8TtAnPen+IQBXL7y3QWnMJ1VhIEaRr5iN6PXlIduYk8vOuzp2Fxo05+lDxbFjE4gWrdxYK5mI12OU+ukeVVuL4nC2L/cwEUSrMwzSeZOjaaabfOkXCs3fZVYDn0O3I9dKYMImcfvAHnfNrJ9evnS5xSjkqowbvG7ssWC/fKcOIgjWCDodTVDDp4ZiieEwBcJZtL6CdIHU9KNvw5iAPo1u2wEMJ000nekxi0sDqs4xw9xV/aTwe7evK1lrUraRSrXAHEj2gnTX2vKqnbjiBw5ssArHI6wy5hHhnWRB2jSm3j/BL17FzbtL7CqT3rJmA1g5TqB50wXuyneZWuYaw2UR4pb4A6VbGq4uLS2ueQl6cs+dcNeWXIkE78xPxkU1dkzmW8Zme757asdjtXQMb2DshmYYezDbgT+db8J7I2rSvlsRJWfEeQbbXzoavU6oONmMpKKmmxPxzFmt2ywK6tknWYjPHyn0q9hOGJmC5VJaDLKNAwB6nTWevkK04rg0GNVVtuLgQDKT4crNAaZ0106VFwvCMllndW1vXgDMjwuVI8oiKVqlo/HuUNU5Tx9fYI8Vw/d2lyncjSfLTlQFGuh1u98pUKV7uNCuqlCsidyc0VK7gjUc+nlVfDXg0qQu+8a9NxBrRTvcXUilHS3yVu68qyiP0QdflWUHakH3UBLOJa4mHtMfCQWYfaKeFZ+M0s4loSOjtHoQDFZWVdT+dr/N2TxxRT+rGfscot31X2g6s2vJl0ketX+0gnFK5AIsMlsKR7XeqXzEzpE7RyrysrP51+nuF/s+4J4/gLYZ4RRAOwj7qm7K/uraOmjMQSfRsunTwsR768rK1Fu33K+silay4LXbwhsRbJHidcxM89jpzPhmaT8XY1OvP8KyspuzIFlFbuPOp0wQKkztWVlMuA0jeztR7gmGF4Nbb6qllPSNx6GsrK0n6Tlsnly0FhhzG1dI/Y1x+6uIOEJzWmBYA/VIG49aysqWXkcvA59u+HKkXl0LGCOR86U8LxBlYEaEbGaysqyk7pojrcM6LwPFDF2Ct1QRsfPz8q5Z2+4SuHvkIZ9R7xNZWUlh8CjcaQQQCKCXLr4ds1tiATqp1FZWVgkMHDscbiZ4jWCJnbnUgM3gels/Nh+Qr2spckrBRI+G9pWW82FdFuJnJUtuhGpiQR8I99Exxa1fw9w3cOM9u6O7dWyMoZTposNGvtA71lZQVPTHBZQhGUW2C8Tw4Wr30dnZ1REcHaQ8eEgzqIGsxOwFb4TFgrffIpyuqqGkwCXB1BBn4bCsrKPSnFMnbcW0gYoH0pdI8M++jtm3lOhr2soer+WJb0vzy+3uOHYhv3xJ1IGlHeKY0zMdRv0rKylU0tCJuqb7zI/pJ79vKPwpws4g5V86yspi3IuAbxzincJnFsN4gIOm5AovgYYTHur2srkMzsZCz9FS7xfEB0Ui3hLMafbe5m/5RXM+AcRJa9Zg5Rdu5ZM5R3jAKBXlZTa0VpeDtOT1os3wI2Gprz6EFUMDv5VlZUqRVUbKf0j9TXtZWUZyx//Z
Click to expand...


^^ Doesn't know how to spell _douche _either.  Colour me surprised.

The photographer who snapped that picture........

wait for it....

IS STANDING IN THE FUCKING FRENCH QUARTER.

He's at the door of the Marriott Hotel. 

How do I know that when it's not in the picture?
*Because I fucking lived there and walked up and down that street literally hundreds of times*, that's how.

(again, that's "fucking French Quarter", not "fucking French Court")


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another angle --
> This is from down Canal Street toward the RIver.  You're standing on the Quarter* side of Canal Street.  The Walgreen's pictured earlier is at the upper left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​From the layout I'd say this is taken from the front door of the Marriott Hotel.
> 
> (this is from a from this page about the New Orleans Hornets -- the NBA team that had to play two seasons in Oklahoma CIty because of damage done by Hurricane Katrina.
> _
> Two. Years._
> 
> Let's not forget to add the NBA to the list of sources "making shit up".
> 
> Fucking lying asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> (*again, that's "Quarter", not "Court".  Tip for dumbasses)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is what The French Quarter looks like. Go ahead and show me that street that's flooded and not the nearby streets, deuche nugget.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ Doesn't know how to spell douche either.  Colour me surprised.
> 
> The photographer who snapped that picture........
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> IS STANDING IN THE FUCKING FRENCH QUARTER.
> 
> (again, that's "fucking French Quarter", not "fucking French Court")
Click to expand...


I know how to spell douche - P-O-G-O.

Again, go ahead and show me the actual iconic (raised) French Quarter actually flooded and not the nearby streets. You can't cos that's not what happened; and yet you've still been throwing a tantrum for like 12 or 15 posts about it now. Pretty pathetic; or as I said in the first place and then again and again, you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hotelsmanagement.net
> 
> >> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> 
> ...
> The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*
> 
> “It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.
> 
> The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the street nearby the French Quarter. Also, in multiple posts I said that there may have (allegedly) been some light flooding in the French Quarter. Also, that's ankle deep water or so, dude. It's not fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies.
Click to expand...


It no longer surprises me that you're stupid enough to think a flood is some kind of static thing that one moment is ankle deep and the next moment is gone.  You have no more clue about how a flood works than how the French Court works.

Whatever the fuck that is.

That is Baronne Street in the distance.  You're standing looking across Canal Street, which is the 'western' edge of the French Quarter (or in Dumbassian, "French Court').  You're standing at or right next to the Ritz Carlton hotel, which is at 921 Canal Street.  That Walgreen's -- the store described earlier to and from which medical workers *floated *in a laundry basket in water described as "hip deep" -- is at 900 Canal Street.  You could look it up.

Which means, here too -- YOU'RE STANDING IN THE FUCKING FRENCH QUARTER.

(which in Moronese is "French Court")

This woman's walking across Bourbon Street, which even a cretin like yourself must know is completely inside the French Court Quarter.  Bourbon Street is where all the cretins like you go.




​Bourbon though is several blocks away from the RC.

OOPSIE.


----------



## percysunshine

"MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55,000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma?"


USMB is stealing all of their viewers?

.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bite my ass hard moron-boy.  I didn't pull "1300" out of my ass; that's from the coroner and city and federal officials who did the dirty work while you were wanking off to nude photos of Chris Christie.  Go argue with Fox Noise. Even they aren't sleazy enough to sit in their barcalounger scratching their collective nuts and post "it didn't happen" -- as you just claimed above.  And that doesn't count however many bodies were already washed out to the Gulf of Mexico -- the list of missing was a thousand more *above* that.
> 
> I just took your horseshit to to lunch and served it on you your ass, steaming.  Eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hotelsmanagement.net
> 
> >> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> 
> ...
> The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*
> 
> “It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.
> 
> The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the street nearby the French Quarter. Also, in multiple posts I said that there may have (allegedly) been some light flooding in the French Quarter. Also, that's ankle deep water or so, dude. It's not *fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies*.
Click to expand...



There it is, right on time....




​No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies".  Perhaps you got this site and the tab you have your porn open in mixed up.

No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water" at all.  Unless you're standing at the 17th Street Canal when it gives way, that's not the way a flood works.

Lying asshole.

Look, learning "Court" is not "Quarter" must have tapped you out.  Why don't you go back to your porn and not try to take on the obviously deep science of how water works.  You've had a long day.

Fucking liar.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
Click to expand...


Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess. 

What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
Click to expand...


Poor Gnats Pee.  Still digging, can't get a boner.

Canal Street is one boundary *of* the Quarter. That hotel is part of it.  So is the Marriott.  And one of the previous pictures looks *into *the Quarter (that's "Court" in Retardish) from that hotel.

Moving the goalposts again so soon?  Nobody claimed a body was floating "through the French Quarter".
Guess that's just par for the coarse for a ...

fucking liar.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You haven't posted a 1300 link cos even if you could find one it would be total bunk. How many people do you think die in major cities every week? Of course they found a few rotting corpses. Again, the easy tell is they weren't finding young healthy bodies in the water because people weren't dying from drowning. Bit you just insist on being willfully ignorant. I reiterate, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hotelsmanagement.net
> 
> >> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> 
> ...
> The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*
> 
> “It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.
> 
> The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the street nearby the French Quarter. Also, in multiple posts I said that there may have (allegedly) been some light flooding in the French Quarter. Also, that's ankle deep water or so, dude. It's not *fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, right on time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies".  Perhaps you got this site and the tab you have your porn open in mixed up.
> 
> No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water" at all.  Unless you're standing at the 17th Street Canal when it gives way, that's not the way a flood works.
> 
> Lying asshole.
> 
> Look, learning "Court" is not "Quarter" must have tapped you out.  Why don't you go back to your porn and not try to take on the obviously deep science of how water works.  You've had a long day.
> 
> Fucking liar.
Click to expand...


Well, if it wasn't fast rushing waters, then it stands to reason that Lyin' Bryan would have gotten the shot, right? So either way, we know he was full of crap. And don't claim that BS well they couldn't show it on TV. I took f'ing journalism classes in college and interned int it. No journalist would stand by idle and let a story literally float away. I mean, you tried to say well, they can't show that on TV; and I showed you that's nonsense. And even if they didn't, you take the shot and then later inform the audience that you are not showing it if it's allegedly too graphic. But no f'ing journalist in their right mind is that apathetic. *I can guaranfuckingtee you that if Bry Bry saw a dead body floating by, he'd be chasing that corpse like he was chasing an emmy!*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Moving the goalposts again so soon?  Nobody claimed a body was floating "through the French Quarter".



Bryan Williams claimed that the body floated through the French Quarter, numb nuts.



> “When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down...



No goalposts moving. This has been at the crux of the argument from the start. That's why you've looked like an idiot repeatedly posting pics of Canal Street flooded.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving the goalposts again so soon?  Nobody claimed a body was floating "through the French Quarter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Williams claimed that the body floated through the French Quarter, numb nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No goalposts moving. This has been at the crux of the argument from the start. That's why you've looked like an idiot repeatedly posting pics of Canal Street flooded.
Click to expand...


Ah.  The Curator of the Illiterarium grabs a new shovel.

Assuming that quote's accurate (funny you can't link it but maybe that's too advanced for you), it does not say what you'd like to move it to.

"When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down..."

-- says nothing about _where the body is_.  It says where the observer is. 


The body could be anywhere within eyesight.  It could be on Canal Street; it could be in the CBD.

Omg.  Did I just blow your fucking MIND?
Nah, "mind" -- what am I saying.... never mind.  This is too advanced for you.


"hotel room window in the French Quarter".  Observation point.
And you'd like to revise this to "floating through the French Quarter?
Sure you don't wanna go with "French Court"?

Doesn't matter.  DENIED.  Told you before, you're not revising history on my watch.

Lying asshole.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link above goes to Fox Noise.  I can understand "total bunk" but the previous one was USA Today and it was the same story.  You're saying Fox Noise, USA Today, the alphabets, emergency responders and the Googles made the whole thing up?
> 
> What happened to that explanation for a Ritz Carlton not opening for fifteen months while it worked on FLOOD repair btw?  Are we hoping that question just fades away?  The broader question: how is it you're willing to go on the internet and look this fucking stupid?
> 
> Oh wait ----- hang on, breaking news, this just in...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hotelsmanagement.net
> 
> >> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> 
> ...
> The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*
> 
> “It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.
> 
> The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the street nearby the French Quarter. Also, in multiple posts I said that there may have (allegedly) been some light flooding in the French Quarter. Also, that's ankle deep water or so, dude. It's not *fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, right on time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies".  Perhaps you got this site and the tab you have your porn open in mixed up.
> 
> No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water" at all.  Unless you're standing at the 17th Street Canal when it gives way, that's not the way a flood works.
> 
> Lying asshole.
> 
> Look, learning "Court" is not "Quarter" must have tapped you out.  Why don't you go back to your porn and not try to take on the obviously deep science of how water works.  You've had a long day.
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it wasn't fast rushing waters, then it stands to reason that Lyin' Bryan would have gotten the shot, right? So either way, we know he was full of crap. And don't claim that BS well they couldn't show it on TV. I took f'ing journalism classes in college and interned int it. No journalist would stand by idle and let a story literally float away. I mean, you tried to say well, they can't show that on TV; and I showed you that's nonsense. And even if they didn't, you take the shot and then later inform the audience that you are not showing it if it's allegedly too graphic. But no f'ing journalist in their right mind is that apathetic. *I can guaranfuckingtee you that if Bry Bry saw a dead body floating by, he'd be chasing that corpse like he was chasing an emmy!*
Click to expand...


oooooooooh, we "interned in journalism" did we?     That's so cute.  
If you were one of my students you might have not had to quit and go into ditchdigging.
Then again maybe not -- from what I've seen here you're incapable of learning.

It's like teaching first grade in here -- "Bry Bry"?  "'cos"?  I haven't seen anyone spell the word _'cos_ since Tiger Beat. Got a lot of Bobby Sherman pics do we?

Look I don't know or care, nor did I see, what shot Brian WIlliams got or didn't get.  I called bullshit on your bullshit about Katrina.  And I'll continue to do so as long as wastes of oxygen like you try to revise it.


----------



## MarathonMike

I try to watch sometimes, I really do. I almost made it to a minute last time...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving the goalposts again so soon?  Nobody claimed a body was floating "through the French Quarter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Williams claimed that the body floated through the French Quarter, numb nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No goalposts moving. This has been at the crux of the argument from the start. That's why you've looked like an idiot repeatedly posting pics of Canal Street flooded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  The Curator of the Illiterarium grabs a new shovel.
> 
> Assuming that quote's accurate (funny you can't link it but maybe that's too advanced for you), it does not say what you'd like to move it to.
> 
> "When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down..."
> 
> -- says nothing about _where the body is_.  It says where the observer is.
> 
> 
> The body could be anywhere within eyesight.  It could be on Canal Street; it could be in the CBD.
> 
> Omg.  Did I just blow your fucking MIND?
> Nah, "mind" -- what am I saying.... never mind.  This is too advanced for you.
> 
> 
> "hotel room window in the French Quarter".  Observation point.
> And you'd like to revise this to "floating through the French Quarter?
> Sure you don't wanna go with "French Court"?
> 
> Doesn't matter.  DENIED.  Told you before, you're not revising history on my watch.
> 
> Lying asshole.
Click to expand...


Oh, this is too fucking good!

Prepare, to have 'your mind blowed' and be 'Denied' and for me to show you that you are a 'Lying asshole.' Your ready for it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO business after Katrina went to crap. The RC saw it as a good time to do all major renovations at the cheapest opportunity cost. They weren't closed for 15 months out of necessity but out of good business sense. But, I doubt that fits with the narrative you want to hear. Continue with your tantrum though. It's amusing. Again though, you're fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotelsmanagement.net
> 
> >> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> Hotel properties suffered greatly during Katrina and in the months following. Frank Zumbo, GM of the Renaissance Pere Marquette Hotel, said his hotel was one of the most damaged in the city.
> 
> “This hotel sustained some pretty substantial flood damage,” Zumbo said. “We’re talking about 2 or 3 feet of standing water in the lobby for three or four weeks, so the entire first floor was completely gutted. All the laundry downstairs, the engineering, the electrical had to be rebuilt.”
> 
> ...
> The Ritz-Carlton New Orleans also experienced difficulties during Katrina, according to GM Myra deGersdorff. The hotel was fortunate to be hosting a convention of infectious disease physicians when Katrina hit; about 20 of the doctors could not get out of the city, and the hotel served as a miniature medical unit. At one point, a team needed to *cross the flooded street to get medical supplies and drugs from Walgreens.*
> 
> “It was pretty interesting to see our catering director and a couple of others *float across Canal Street in a laundry bin*,” she said. <<​That's the Walgreen's in my photo, reposted below.
> 
> The Père Marquette referenced above is not in the Quarter (again, it's _Quarter_, not "Court") --- it's about a block away from the Ritz Carlton.  You're looking in that direction here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the street nearby the French Quarter. Also, in multiple posts I said that there may have (allegedly) been some light flooding in the French Quarter. Also, that's ankle deep water or so, dude. It's not *fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, right on time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water that would be ravaging bodies".  Perhaps you got this site and the tab you have your porn open in mixed up.
> 
> No one has claimed anything about "fast rushing water" at all.  Unless you're standing at the 17th Street Canal when it gives way, that's not the way a flood works.
> 
> Lying asshole.
> 
> Look, learning "Court" is not "Quarter" must have tapped you out.  Why don't you go back to your porn and not try to take on the obviously deep science of how water works.  You've had a long day.
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it wasn't fast rushing waters, then it stands to reason that Lyin' Bryan would have gotten the shot, right? So either way, we know he was full of crap. And don't claim that BS well they couldn't show it on TV. I took f'ing journalism classes in college and interned int it. No journalist would stand by idle and let a story literally float away. I mean, you tried to say well, they can't show that on TV; and I showed you that's nonsense. And even if they didn't, you take the shot and then later inform the audience that you are not showing it if it's allegedly too graphic. But no f'ing journalist in their right mind is that apathetic. *I can guaranfuckingtee you that if Bry Bry saw a dead body floating by, he'd be chasing that corpse like he was chasing an emmy!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooooooooh, we "interned in journalism" did we?     That's so cute.
> If you were one of my students you might have not had to quit and go into ditchdigging.
> Then again maybe not -- from what I've seen here you're incapable of learning.
> 
> It's like teaching first grade in here -- "Bry Bry"?  "'cos"?  I haven't seen anyone spell the word _'cos_ since Tiger Beat. Got a lot of Bobby Sherman pics do we?
> 
> Look I don't know or care, nor did I see, what shot Brian WIlliams got or didn't get.  I called bullshit on your bullshit about Katrina.  And I'll continue to do so as long as wastes of oxygen like you try to revise it.
Click to expand...


One of your students? Do you actually claim to be a journalist or a teacher of journalism?

You called 'bullshit onf my bullshit about Katrina.' See, you can't even say exactly what you've called bullshit on because you've just been in tantrum mode. And you want to just ever so easily wipe away any discussion about Brian Williams's claim that he saw the dead person floating in the French Quarter b/c you know that it doesn't add up. And why would you after all when you can continually focus on me referring to The French Quarter as The French Court(er)?


----------



## Pogo

Oh Emm Gee!  Looka this, you're right!  No flooding in the French Court!!







​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Oh Emm Gee!  Looka this, you're right!  No flooding in the French Court!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Again, why would we discuss the merits of Brian Williams's claim that he saw a dead body floating through the French Quarter when we could focus on my misspeaking.

Anyhow, I didn't get an answer to this:



> Oh, this is too fucking good!
> 
> Prepare, to have 'your mind blowed' and be 'Denied' and for me to show you that you are a 'Lying asshole.' Your ready for it?



Scared? You certainly couldn't run off fast enough, could ya bitch?


----------



## Pogo

Sacre merde!   C'est vrai!  Zere ees no flooodang in ze French Courtiers!!




​Regardez!  'y a pas d'leau!! Evan zere feet are dry!  'ow can zis happan?


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Emm Gee!  Looka this, you're right!  No flooding in the French Court!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why would we discuss the merits of Brian Williams's claim that he saw a dead body floating through the French Quarter when we could focus on my misspeaking.
> 
> Anyhow, I didn't get an answer to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is too fucking good!
> 
> Prepare, to have 'your mind blowed' and be 'Denied' and for me to show you that you are a 'Lying asshole.' Your ready for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scared? You certainly couldn't run off fast enough, could ya bitch?
Click to expand...


I ain't playin' wit chew, boy.  I just came to strangle your anti-flood bullshit.  It's dead.  But the courtiers was a happy tangent.  Je m'amuse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Emm Gee!  Looka this, you're right!  No flooding in the French Court!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why would we discuss the merits of Brian Williams's claim that he saw a dead body floating through the French Quarter when we could focus on my misspeaking.
> 
> Anyhow, I didn't get an answer to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is too fucking good!
> 
> Prepare, to have 'your mind blowed' and be 'Denied' and for me to show you that you are a 'Lying asshole.' Your ready for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scared? You certainly couldn't run off fast enough, could ya bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't playin' wit chew, boy.  I just came to strangle your anti-flood bullshit.  It's dead.  But the courtiers was a happy tangent.  Je m'amuse.
Click to expand...


Oy, you gonna chew, bitch. And it's gonna be a feast upon your own misplaced cockiness. A meal truly worthy of a bitch__ Num, num, num.

(You might want to tee up some more French Court pics to take your mind off the fact that you're a total bitch; kinda like what you've been doing. But I'm just saying, maybe find some more in advance. I already know this bitch meal is gonna mess with your stomach. You gonna need a distraction).

BTW, you didn't answer whether you teach journalism.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow, telling Pogo to get ready for his bitch slap sure sent him running__ Go figure.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1300 corpses recovered, asshole.  We residents weren't even allowed back into the city until OCTOBER -- and that's why.
> 
> You want to go argue with the history books.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Wiki huh?  Guess I'm gonna have to update that when I get done here.
> 
> With this
> 
> 
> 
> ​And these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking out FROM the Quarter there, stupid.  Right from the vantage point of the hotel Williams was staying in.  In fact the caption from this identfies them as "evacuating their French Quarter hotel"  -- which almost certainly means the Ritz Carlton -- it's the only one in that direction.  The same one the picture above it was taken from.
> 
> Want to explain to the class why the Ritz Carlton was closed for fifteen months for flood repair?  B-b-ut Wiki says there was no flooding!
> 
> No.  Didn't think so.
> 
> And by the way Stupid--  there's no such thing as the "French Court".  You don't have the vaguest clue what the fuck you're even talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
Click to expand...



fuck you dick head 

you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel 

what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL

you are a bigger loser then ever 

--LOL

even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment 

being the OCD troll that you are 

--LOL


----------



## Pogo

Hang on, this just in..........

"French Quarter --- NOT Flooded!"​





 +​??? Dry as a Beaune?  *FUQUE!!!*
​


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you dick head
> 
> you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel
> 
> what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL
> 
> you are a bigger loser then ever
> 
> --LOL
> 
> even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment
> 
> being the OCD troll that you are
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...



"OCD"?  What's that, French Court talk for "Pogo caught me pulling stuff out of my ass again"?

I do that a lot.  Stop pulling it out of your ass and you won't get called on it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
Click to expand...


You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. 

--LOL

usually he is quoting the wiki sources 

--LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ankle deep water...and this is what the iconic French Quarter looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not 1300 deaths. And again, scores of people dies in major cities every week. What you saw were the dead stragglers who were swept up in the water. Again, there's a reason that you're not seeing kids and generally healthy looking people in those pics. But you keep believing and promoting the propoganda in the hopes of furthering the careers of guys like Lyin' Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you dick head
> 
> you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel
> 
> what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL
> 
> you are a bigger loser then ever
> 
> --LOL
> 
> even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment
> 
> being the OCD troll that you are
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


LOL - I posted a wiki link when I could have conceptually posted the same thing from another link just to watch and see if he'd play the wiki card like a bitch.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you dick head
> 
> you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel
> 
> what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL
> 
> you are a bigger loser then ever
> 
> --LOL
> 
> even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment
> 
> being the OCD troll that you are
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "OCD"?  What's that, French Court talk for "Pogo caught me pulling stuff out of my ass again"?
> 
> I do that a lot.  Stop pulling it out of your ass and you won't get called on it.
Click to expand...



--LOL@U loser


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Hang on, this just in..........
> 
> "French Quarter --- NOT Flooded!"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +​??? Dry as a bone?  *FUQUE!!!*
> ​



Glad you could get one more in; cos if you keep doing it after I hand you your ass, you're just going to look exceedingly desperate instead of just desperate. Yea, a hair's difference for a bitch like you; but all the same <Shrugs>


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you dick head
> 
> you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel
> 
> what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL
> 
> you are a bigger loser then ever
> 
> --LOL
> 
> even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment
> 
> being the OCD troll that you are
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - I posted a wiki link when I could have conceptually posted the same thing from another link just to watch and see if he'd play the wiki card like a bitch.
Click to expand...



--LOL

popo is really nothing more then a poorly crafted joke 

not many take him seriously


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying asshole.  Take a picture of a French *Quarter *(again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") street on a normal night and go "DUH, I don't see no floodin'".. FUCK you.
> 
> This one's not captioned but it looks to me like Esplanade down near the French Market -- which is the other (river) side of the Quarter (again that's _Quarter_, dumbass, not "Court") from the Ritz Carlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted flatly refute everything you just tried to tell a genuine Katrinite -- from your barcalounger in East Jpip.

Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.

AWK-ward...


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you dick head
> 
> you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel
> 
> what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL
> 
> you are a bigger loser then ever
> 
> --LOL
> 
> even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment
> 
> being the OCD troll that you are
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - I posted a wiki link when I could have conceptually posted the same thing from another link just to watch and see if he'd play the wiki card like a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> popo is really nothing more then a poorly crafted joke
> 
> not many take him seriously
Click to expand...


Still haven't figured out how to spell _than_, haiku-boy?

Are you TheNutHouse's sock?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing random NO streets. There is no pictures of the main iconic French Quarter streets flooded b/c it didn't happen. And credible reports are that the French Quarter, which is on higher gournd sustatined light flooding at most. The bottom line is there were no rushing flood waters going through it; which is essentially the sensational narrative that Lyin' Bryan was projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
Click to expand...


your a fraud and a liar


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you dick head
> 
> you know it as well as everyone else on that thread that you are a lying weasel
> 
> what you have no love for wiki tonight --LOL
> 
> you are a bigger loser then ever
> 
> --LOL
> 
> even better i knew you would bite on the wiki comment
> 
> being the OCD troll that you are
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - I posted a wiki link when I could have conceptually posted the same thing from another link just to watch and see if he'd play the wiki card like a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> popo is really nothing more then a poorly crafted joke
> 
> not many take him seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't figured out how to spell _than_, haiku-boy?
> 
> Are you TheNutHouse's sock?
Click to expand...



the girly girl is a crybaby too 

you best get back to shooing turkeys  off the back roads 

--LOLU dumb ass


----------



## Pogo

Well I hate to do this but...

I'm gonna have to retract my last conclusion.

Because here's another angle of the French Courters -- and they are *definitely *flooded.





So I was right after all.
Like it or lump it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Ah.  The Curator of the Illiterarium grabs a new shovel.
> 
> Assuming that quote's accurate (funny you can't link it but maybe that's too advanced for you), it does not say what you'd like to move it to.
> 
> "When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down..."
> 
> -- says nothing about _where the body is_.  It says where the observer is.
> 
> 
> The body could be anywhere within eyesight.  It could be on Canal Street; it could be in the CBD.
> 
> Omg.  Did I just blow your fucking MIND?
> Nah, "mind" -- what am I saying.... never mind.  This is too advanced for you.
> 
> 
> "hotel room window in the French Quarter".  Observation point.
> And you'd like to revise this to "floating through the French Quarter?
> Sure you don't wanna go with "French Court"?
> 
> Doesn't matter.  DENIED.  Told you before, you're not revising history on my watch.
> 
> Lying asshole.



First off, it's Illiterati. That's just ironic that you got that wrong. But that's just an appetizer for your meal fit for a bitch.

The Ritz Carlton where Bryan Williams stayed is not in The French Quarter.

OMG. Did I just blow your fucking retarded argument away?
Nah, "argument" -- what am I saying.... never mind. This is too advanced for you.

"hotel room window in the French Quarter".  *NOT* the Observation point.....

To be clear, only a small portion of Canal Street that extends from the Mississippi River even borders The French Quarter. But by the time Canal Street comes to The Ritz Carlton, that part is out of The French Quarter and most certainly is not in The French Quarter.

Maybe, you wanna post more "French Court" stuff?

Doesn't matter. DENIED. Told me before, I'm not revising history on your watch? What do you think you just tried to do ass face? You call yourself a fucking journalist / journalist professor, too? 

TOTAL DUMB ASS 

Oh, my gosh it's too fucking good! In case you missed any of that (like a 'first grader' might), let's review. Putting aside that Brian Williams grammar was bad. When he is talking about a floating dead body in the French Quarter, he can only be talking about a floating body in the French Quarter because his hotel was not in the French Quarter. It was approximately one block away. Or, I suppose he could be a total dumb ass like you and not know where the French Quarter is and think that Canal Street passes for the French Quarter. All the same, I didn't 'lie,' uh bitch! You 'lied.'


The full text for passers-by: MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55 000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the French Quarter, which is on higher ground sustained light flooding at most.*
> 
> yes the trusted source wiki agrees with you
> 
> *The famous French Quarter dodged the massive flooding experienced in other levee areas.
> 
> Effects of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
Click to expand...





AWK ward....





OOP-sie





Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
​


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
Click to expand...



you are a fraud loser


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Right now, Pogo is looking at NO Ritz Carlton on a map side by side with a map of The French Quarter, and she's wondering how her head got so far up her ass (as she has a good cry) (See above post for clarity). But I doubt she mans up (hence referring to her as a she at this point) and admits the mistake after her arrogant, totally misguided rebuke of me. Nah, she'll come back posting something totally trivial. That's all she can do at this point. Doesn't matter though; cos she's done been KO'd at this point.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  The Curator of the Illiterarium grabs a new shovel.
> 
> Assuming that quote's accurate (funny you can't link it but maybe that's too advanced for you), it does not say what you'd like to move it to.
> 
> "When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down..."
> 
> -- says nothing about _where the body is_.  It says where the observer is.
> 
> 
> The body could be anywhere within eyesight.  It could be on Canal Street; it could be in the CBD.
> 
> Omg.  Did I just blow your fucking MIND?
> Nah, "mind" -- what am I saying.... never mind.  This is too advanced for you.
> 
> 
> "hotel room window in the French Quarter".  Observation point.
> And you'd like to revise this to "floating through the French Quarter?
> Sure you don't wanna go with "French Court"?
> 
> Doesn't matter.  DENIED.  Told you before, you're not revising history on my watch.
> 
> Lying asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, it's Illiterati. That's just ironic that you got that wrong. But that's just an appetizer for your meal fit for a bitch.
> 
> The Ritz Carlton where Bryan Williams stayed is not in The French Quarter.
> 
> OMG. Did I just blow your fucking retarded argument away?
> Nah, "argument" -- what am I saying.... never mind. This is too advanced for you.
> 
> "hotel room window in the French Quarter".  *NOT* the Observation point.....
> 
> To be clear, only a small portion of Canal Street that extends from the Mississippi River even borders The French Quarter. But by the time Canal Street comes to The Ritz Carlton, that part is out of The French Quarter and most certainly is not in The French Quarter.
> 
> Maybe, you wanna post more "French Court" stuff?
> 
> Doesn't matter. DENIED. Told me before, I'm not revising history on your watch? What do you think you just tried to do ass face? You call yourself a fucking journalist / journalist professor, too?
> 
> TOTAL DUMB ASS
> 
> Oh, my gosh it's too fucking good! In case you missed any of that (like a 'first grader' might), let's review. Putting aside that Brian Williams grammar was bad. When he is talking about a floating dead body in the French Quarter, he can only be talking about a floating body in the French Quarter because his hotel was not in the French Quarter. It was approximately one block away. Or, I suppose he could be a total dumb ass like you and not know where the French Quarter is and think that Canal Street passes for the French Quarter. All the same, I didn't 'lie,' uh bitch! You 'lied.'
> 
> 
> The full text for passers-by: MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55 000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Canal Street is the eastern (in NOLA we say "upriver") border of the French Quarter, Court Jester.  The downriver boundary is Esplanade, the River is the southern boundary and Rampart Street is the northern ("uptown") boundary.

Who says so?  Besides everybody in New Orleans?

Why, your favorite source -- Wikipedia!  

>> *Canal Street* is a major thoroughfare in the city of New Orleans. Forming the upriver boundary of the city's oldest neighborhood, the French Quarter (Vieux Carré), it acted as the dividing line between the older French/Spanish Colonial-era city and the newer *American Sector*, today's Central Business District. <<

And the Ritz Carlton is at 921 Canal Street -- the French Quarter side.

Dumbass.  I told you I would hand you your ass when you try to propagate bullshit.  You just got served.  Again.

As noted earlier -- it's a very special kind of stupid when you sit on the internet and presume to tell somebody else what their own home looks like.


----------



## Agit8r

Probably a lot of people only have basic cable. Duh.


----------



## jon_berzerk

AUGUST 30, 2005

JOHN BURNETT reporting:

The French Quarter has always had a built-in advantage when a hurricane approaches. It sits on a slightly elevated piece of land beside the Mississippi River. Though 140-mile-per-hour winds came roaring into the narrow streets of the Quarter yesterday morning, the historic houses with their wrought-iron balconies and potted ferns, sustained relatively little damage. Most debris in the streets came from trees uprooted and limbs snapped by the gales.

Yesterday afternoon, as the sun briefly appeared between the receding hurricane clouds, neighbors Winston Gray and Carolyn Crack(ph) sat on the front stoop of his bungalow on upper Bourbon Street.

(Soundbite of music)

Mr. WINSTON GRAY (New Orleans Resident): I think we really were fortunate. We've lost some shingles off of the new roofs that we got after the last hurricane, and we lost some shingles there. I lost a tree in my courtyard.

Ms. CAROLYN CRACK (New Orleans Resident): I didn't believe the water would be high in the Quarter, and I wasn't worried about anything else because these buildings speak for themselves. They've been here all these years.

The French Quarter Picks Up After Katrina NPR


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out what the expression _insh'Allah_ means.  Don't you think Wikipedia is a bit, uh, advanced?  What's the rush?
> 
> But yeah I see how Wikipedia, which anyone can go in and edit at will, would be a more solid reliable source than ten years of recorded fucking history including all this documentation I've laid out.  What could be more obvious.
> 
> By the way what does Wiki say about the "French Court"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
Click to expand...



See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?

You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.

I doubt it though.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation mode: You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant. And you're still hung up on French Court. Yea, I spelled it that way in a couple posts. Who the fuck cares, dude. You know what I was talking about, but you have to go excessively pedantic in your tantrum, I guess.
> 
> What are you even arguing at this point? You keep showing pictures of a flooded Canal Street even though the Brian Williams account is that he saw the dead body float through The French Quarter; and reports are that there was light flooding there at most and that it was even 'largely dry.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
Click to expand...


as usual you are just digging yourself deeper 

google says canal st is outside of the french quarter


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  The Curator of the Illiterarium grabs a new shovel.
> 
> Assuming that quote's accurate (funny you can't link it but maybe that's too advanced for you), it does not say what you'd like to move it to.
> 
> "When you look out of your hotel room window in the French Quarter and watch a man float by face down..."
> 
> -- says nothing about _where the body is_.  It says where the observer is.
> 
> 
> The body could be anywhere within eyesight.  It could be on Canal Street; it could be in the CBD.
> 
> Omg.  Did I just blow your fucking MIND?
> Nah, "mind" -- what am I saying.... never mind.  This is too advanced for you.
> 
> 
> "hotel room window in the French Quarter".  Observation point.
> And you'd like to revise this to "floating through the French Quarter?
> Sure you don't wanna go with "French Court"?
> 
> Doesn't matter.  DENIED.  Told you before, you're not revising history on my watch.
> 
> Lying asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, it's Illiterati. That's just ironic that you got that wrong. But that's just an appetizer for your meal fit for a bitch.
> 
> The Ritz Carlton where Bryan Williams stayed is not in The French Quarter.
> 
> OMG. Did I just blow your fucking retarded argument away?
> Nah, "argument" -- what am I saying.... never mind. This is too advanced for you.
> 
> "hotel room window in the French Quarter".  *NOT* the Observation point.....
> 
> To be clear, only a small portion of Canal Street that extends from the Mississippi River even borders The French Quarter. But by the time Canal Street comes to The Ritz Carlton, that part is out of The French Quarter and most certainly is not in The French Quarter.
> 
> Maybe, you wanna post more "French Court" stuff?
> 
> Doesn't matter. DENIED. Told me before, I'm not revising history on your watch? What do you think you just tried to do ass face? You call yourself a fucking journalist / journalist professor, too?
> 
> TOTAL DUMB ASS
> 
> Oh, my gosh it's too fucking good! In case you missed any of that (like a 'first grader' might), let's review. Putting aside that Brian Williams grammar was bad. When he is talking about a floating dead body in the French Quarter, he can only be talking about a floating body in the French Quarter because his hotel was not in the French Quarter. It was approximately one block away. Or, I suppose he could be a total dumb ass like you and not know where the French Quarter is and think that Canal Street passes for the French Quarter. All the same, I didn't 'lie,' uh bitch! You 'lied.'
> 
> 
> The full text for passers-by: MSNBC Reaches New Low.Averaging 55 000 Viewers.Can Anyone Explain This Liberal Dilemma Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canal Street is the eastern (in NOLA we say "upriver") border of the French Quarter, Court Jester.  The downriver boundary is Esplanade, the River is the southern boundary and Rampart Street is the northern ("uptown") boundary.
> 
> Who says so?  Besides everybody in New Orleans?
> 
> Why, your favorite source -- Wikipedia!
> 
> >> *Canal Street* is a major thoroughfare in the city of New Orleans. Forming the upriver boundary of the city's oldest neighborhood, the French Quarter (Vieux Carré), it acted as the dividing line between the older French/Spanish Colonial-era city and the newer *American Sector*, today's Central Business District. <<
> 
> And the Ritz Carlton is at 921 Canal Street -- the French Quarter side.
> 
> Dumbass.  I told you I would hand you your ass when you try to propagate bullshit.  You just got served.
> 
> As noted earlier -- a very special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...


Just like a fighter who was just KO'd (See pic below) you come out of it spouting jibberish--posting wiki links that prove or disprove nothing in a pathetic attempt to confuse the issue!

Here's the Ritz Carlton on the map.

And here's The French Quarter highlighted in red on a map.

Now, you'll notice that the Ritz Carlton is not in the French Quarter. The Ritz Carlton does not border the French Quarter even.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got nothing, so you're going on a wiki rant.
> 
> --LOL
> 
> usually he is quoting the wiki sources
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
Click to expand...



That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.

Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.

And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.  Which is at 921 Fucking *Canal* Street.

You lose.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...



you are just so full of shit as usual

--LOL


----------



## Pogo

And further, both Burgundy Street and Bourbon Street are in the Quarter (or "Court" in Dipshitian) under any definition, *both *of which have been pictured here FLOODED.

So bite my ass, _insh'Allah._


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm.... unfortunately all those pics right there in the post you quoted make you a liar.
> 
> Your own post Dood.  Sitting right there.
> 
> AWK-ward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...


LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.

EDIT: BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
Click to expand...


Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?

I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.

How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?

Special _Special _kind of stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.
> 
> How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?
> 
> Special _Special _kind of stupid.
Click to expand...


Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging. 

In case you missed it:

BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.
> 
> How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?
> 
> Special _Special _kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging.
> 
> In case you missed it:
> 
> BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
Click to expand...


Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".

This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.

Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?

The Ritz Carlton.
921 Canal Street.

You lose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.
> 
> How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?
> 
> Special _Special _kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging.
> 
> In case you missed it:
> 
> BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".
> 
> This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.
> 
> Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?
> 
> The Ritz Carlton.
> 921 Canal Street.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...


The last few posts you've just been desperately throwing out buzz words in the hopes of confusing the issue. Nobody's confused though. Your fate is sealed:


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.
> 
> How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?
> 
> Special _Special _kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging.
> 
> In case you missed it:
> 
> BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".
> 
> This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.
> 
> Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?
> 
> The Ritz Carlton.
> 921 Canal Street.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few posts you've just been desperately throwing out buzz words in the hopes of confusing the issue. Nobody's confused though. Your fate is sealed:
Click to expand...


WHO made the statement?

Did Google make the statement?
Did Wiki?
The body of New Orleanians?
Perhaps the French Court?

You fucked up Stupid.  It's your role in life.  Be proud.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.
> 
> How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?
> 
> Special _Special _kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging.
> 
> In case you missed it:
> 
> BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".
> 
> This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.
> 
> Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?
> 
> The Ritz Carlton.
> 921 Canal Street.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few posts you've just been desperately throwing out buzz words in the hopes of confusing the issue. Nobody's confused though. Your fate is sealed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO made the statement?
> 
> Did Google make the statement?
> Did Wiki?
> The body of New Orleanians?
> Perhaps the French Court?
> 
> You fucked up Stupid.  It's your role in life.  Be proud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is "her"?  These are my posts; I have no collaborator.  Are you so stupid you've lost the ability to tell genders now?  You know "her" refers to a female, right?
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised.  Special kind of Stupid.  Special Ed territory.
> 
> How's that ass taste?  Did you completely forget we were talking about Brain Williams?  And what hotel he was at?
> 
> Special _Special _kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging.
> 
> In case you missed it:
> 
> BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".
> 
> This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.
> 
> Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?
> 
> The Ritz Carlton.
> 921 Canal Street.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few posts you've just been desperately throwing out buzz words in the hopes of confusing the issue. Nobody's confused though. Your fate is sealed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO made the statement?
> 
> Did Google make the statement?
> Did Wiki?
> The body of New Orleanians?
> Perhaps the French Court?
> 
> You fucked up Stupid.  It's your role in life.  Be proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Speechless then?
Or is this your long-awaited answer to why a French Quarter (that's _Court_ in Idiotentot) hotel needed fifteen months for flood repair in a place where there was "no flooding"?

Still running away from that are ya?
Wonder why.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's her? That's 'cute.' As 'cute' as the digging.
> 
> In case you missed it:
> 
> BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".
> 
> This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.
> 
> Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?
> 
> The Ritz Carlton.
> 921 Canal Street.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few posts you've just been desperately throwing out buzz words in the hopes of confusing the issue. Nobody's confused though. Your fate is sealed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO made the statement?
> 
> Did Google make the statement?
> Did Wiki?
> The body of New Orleanians?
> Perhaps the French Court?
> 
> You fucked up Stupid.  It's your role in life.  Be proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speechless then?
> Or is this your long-awaited answer to why a French Quarter (that's _Court_ in Idiotentot) hotel needed fifteen months for flood repair in a place where there was "no flooding"?
> 
> Still running away from that are ya?
> Wonder why.
Click to expand...


Seriously, you give MP's black knight a run for his money. He doesn't get when he's obviously defeated either.


You've been KO'd already but just to easily combat  your lame points:

1. I explained the reasoning for the hotel renovations taking 15 months; and that it was not a mandatory 15 months due to flood damage. If you wanted to challenge me, you should have done it at the time. But now that you're grasping for straws...
2. The RC is not in The French Quarter anyhow. Remember it's only relevant as it pertains to proving there was great flooding in the French Quarter. FREAKING IDIOT, DUDE.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Wiki-when-it's-convenient, architecture doesn't matter.  Google doesn't matter, Wiki doesn't matter, common parlance in New Orleans doesn't matter.  NONE of them made the statement about a "French Quarter hotel".
> 
> This is where your citizenship in Illiiteratistan fails you.  Inability to read English.
> 
> Brian Williams is the speaker.  He's the guy who describes where he is as a "French Quarter hotel".  And what hotel was he in, looking out the window of?
> 
> The Ritz Carlton.
> 921 Canal Street.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last few posts you've just been desperately throwing out buzz words in the hopes of confusing the issue. Nobody's confused though. Your fate is sealed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO made the statement?
> 
> Did Google make the statement?
> Did Wiki?
> The body of New Orleanians?
> Perhaps the French Court?
> 
> You fucked up Stupid.  It's your role in life.  Be proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speechless then?
> Or is this your long-awaited answer to why a French Quarter (that's _Court_ in Idiotentot) hotel needed fifteen months for flood repair in a place where there was "no flooding"?
> 
> Still running away from that are ya?
> Wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, you give MP's black knight a run for his money. He doesn't get when he's obviously defeated either.
> 
> 
> You've been KO'd already but just to easily combat  your lame points:
> 
> 1. I explained the reasoning for the hotel renovations taking 15 months; and that it was not a mandatory 15 months due to flood damage. If you wanted to challenge me, you should have done it at the time. But now that you're grasping for straws...
> 2. The RC is not in The French Quarter anyhow. Remember it's only relevant as it pertains to proving there was great flooding in the French Quarter. FREAKING IDIOT, DUDE.
Click to expand...


So we're abandoning what we thought was this mondo-killer point about defining the French Quarter ("Court" in Schlemielian) when I pointed out who the fucking speaker of the sentence is.  Duh.

1. I **did** challenge you at the time and you had nothing and still have nothing.  A Ritz Carlton doesn't sit on its ass; it makes money in huge amounts.  It had to evacuate its guests (you saw them wading in the street) and sustained major flood damage.  At the same time I also challenged you to come up with where I've even posted anything about Brian Williams before this.  You ran away from that too.  That's because posting on a message board to you is like diarrhea; you can't control it and just aren't smart enough to figure out what the fuck you're talking about before you spew.  That's why you get painted into these corners.

2. once again you're moving goalposts, trying to insert "great" as an adjective.  That's because you're at base dishonest.  First it was "bodies floating _around _the Quarter", then it was "bodies IN the Quarter", then there was onrushing tsunamis of raging waters ravaging bodies, now here it's "great" flooding all over the Quarter (or "Court" to the Slobbovians).  You can't win the argument you didn't bother to think through, so you try to shift it to a new argument.

Doesn't even matter if we call the RC a FQ hotel (FC if you're stupid); Brian Williams called it that, plus I already linked an article detailing all the streets where flooding occured, why it did, the history behind it and before that already posted at least three other flood scenes from inside the Quarter AWAY FROM Canal Street.  So even that way it *still* doesn't work.

Now you're off to Danth's Law as a desperation because you're outta bullets.  Shoulda thought of this before you took on somebody that knows more than you because he _experienced_ it.

Hell, you had to be educated on what that particular section of town was even called -- and now you think you've turned into an armchair expert in three hours on a neighborhood you came in here calling the "French Court"???  Poster please.  You're a fucking joke.

This thread's going into the bookmarks. It's gonna follow you around like a lake busting through a levee.

Extra-special kind of stupid.


----------



## NoNukes

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


Liberals are not couch potatoes like conservatives.


----------



## Politico

rightwinger said:


> Hasn't been the same since Olberman left....used to be fun to watch
> 
> Other than Maddow, not much to see


And that's not much at all.


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a fraud and a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWK ward....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOP-sie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Katrina victims walk along Canal Street as they *evacuate their French Quarter hotel *Sept. 1, 2005, in New Orleans. (Brett Coomer : Houston Chronicle)
> DAY-yum​Who da liar now, haiku-boy?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See the caption, haiku-boy?  "Evacuating their French Quarter hotel". Now why would they be forced to evacuate a hotel in a section of town that wasn't flooded, haiku-boy?  More importantly why would that hotel -- they're walking from the Ritz Carlton, the only hotel in that direction -- need FIFTEEN MONTHS to repair *flood *damage ... if there was no flooding?
> 
> You might want to confer with Gnat's Pee on that question.  He got it assigned to him although he ran away.  Maybe you can get him to man up.
> 
> I doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual you are just digging yourself deeper
> 
> google says canal st is outside of the french quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old boundary.  Everybody in New Orleans understands the FQ ("French Court" in Imbecilic) boundary as Esplanade, the River, Rampart and *Canal.*  Like it or lump it.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Google or Wiki say though -- the speaker who used the proper adjective was Brian Williams.  What HE understands it to be is what matters.
> 
> And we already know what hotel he was in ---- the *RITZ FUCKING CARLTON*.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Pogo playing 'the anyone in the know' card to try and deny very outright facts. This just shows that her patheticness knows no bounds. I mean, I guess I don't totally blame her for trying to save face; but it's pretty sad to watch.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, Pogo, the French Quarter isn't merely a superficial tourist attraction. It's NO's oldest neighborhood; and has a classic architecture. I doubt those 'in the know' are counting the bland contemporary Canal Street structures like Walgreens and the Ritz Carlton as part of The French Quarter.
Click to expand...


not only sad but predictable as it gets 

she is one trick pony not to be taken seriously 

--LOL


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> Hasn't been the same since Olberman left....used to be fun to watch
> 
> Other than Maddow, not much to see


Maddow?


----------



## Bush92

MSNBC is a loony left wing hack network. Fox and CNN by far superior.


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Now that's funny Syn I just caught your sig line there. I love Maher.


I think it's the comedy line of 2014.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
Click to expand...

All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deficit vs. debt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In another thread, you didn't know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that in another thread you erroneously claimed that I didn't know the difference (I've frankly known the difference since about 4th or 5th grade; it's not a hard concept). You should take a shower though. You reek (of desperation).
Click to expand...

Well, I kept showing you that the deficit (the topic of the conversation) had gone way down under Obama, and you kept arguing that it was going up.

Finally you dropped the $17 trillion number and I knew then that you didn't know the difference between the debt and the deficit.

Summary over.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mac1958 said:


> So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.


Is that why conservative Joe Scarborough gets 3 hours per day while no one else - not even their star Rachel Maddow - gets more than 1 hour a day?


----------



## Synthaholic

Rozman said:


> How the hell did they give a show to Al Sharpton??


He's really bad.  Especially when he has to read prepared text.  He'll have some good insights sometimes when sitting on a panel on election night, but his show is unwatchable.

I think MSNBC makes a lot of mistakes.  Andrea Mitchell may have the best Rolodex in Washington but she's a lousy host, and terrible interviewer.  It's like she's not even paying attention.  Ari Melber is a major talent but he's hidden on The Cycle.  I think Thomas Roberts should have a bigger profile because he's just really good - maybe the best interviewer on the network.  They let Michelle Kosinski jump ship to CNN - big mistake.  She's another really good reporter.  Hell, I thought it was a huge mistake parting company with Keith Olbermann.  He got great ratings.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have the MSNBC ladyboy for your avi.


^^^  Compensating.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
Click to expand...


If you say so.

10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
Click to expand...


That is what I have read, looks like Pogo is getting some bad info.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
Click to expand...

I don't say so.  You are saying so.

But are these "tall tales" (lies), as you claim, or are you the liar?


----------



## hipeter924

MSNBC is definitely losing out to internet based media, and I would be far more likely to watch RT (which despite the propaganda runs better stories).


----------



## Pop23

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.




Found this earlier today:

Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News

A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.

HOLY CRAP BATMAN!


----------



## hipeter924

Pop23 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
Click to expand...

MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government: 



> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.


 What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I have read, looks like Pogo is getting some bad info.
Click to expand...


Bad info?
I have no info on any of that except for #2, which has been my entire concentration here.

(a) the French Quarter is not by any description "high ground" which is something that does not even exist in New Orleans (anywhere); (b) nor was it dry for those few days; it was in fact flooded in spots certainly and provably around the hotel, which I demonstrated in several photos and articles; (c) Williams never said the body was in the French Quarter; he said the _hotel he viewed it from _was; (d) in a post today an excerpt from the Brinkley book quoted him placing the body on Canal Street, which was certainly flooded as I proved several times; and (e) it would be impossible to prove the negative that he did _not_ see it because all the conditions existed for it to easily be possible.  There were well over a thousand corpses scattered through the area (as I also documented).

and (f) Gnat's Pee has already lied about all of this several times, just as he's morphed a body on Canal Street into "floating down the French Quarter", which isn't even possible.  He still doesn't seem to comprehend the French Quarter is an entire section, not a single street you can float "down".  We had to educate him on what that section was even called (he came in calling it "French Court").  Indeed we could make a list about his dishonesty at least as long as the above, from this thread alone.  I can plug in at least five solely from this issue, the only one I'm dealing with.

There's definitely bad info around here but it ain't coming from my corner.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I have read, looks like Pogo is getting some bad info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad info?
> I have no info on any of that except for #2, which has been my entire concentration here.
> 
> (a) the French Quarter is not by any description "high ground" which is something that does not even exist in New Orleans (anywhere); (b) nor was it dry for those few days; it was in fact flooded in spots certainly and provably around the hotel, which I demonstrated in several photos and articles; (c) Williams never said the body was in the French Quarter; he said the _hotel he viewed it from _was; (d) in a post today an excerpt from the Brinkley book quoted him placing the body on Canal Street, which was certainly flooded as I proved several times; and (e) it would be impossible to prove the negative that he did _not_ see it because all the conditions existed for it to easily be possible.  There were well over a thousand corpses scattered through the area (as I also documented).
> 
> and (f) Gnat's Pee has already lied about all of this several times, just as he's morphed a body on Canal Street into "floating down the French Quarter", which isn't even possible.  He still doesn't seem to comprehend the French Quarter is an entire section, not a single street you can float "down".  We had to educate him on what that section was even called (he came in calling it "French Court").  Indeed we could make a list about his dishonesty at least as long as the above, from this thread alone.  I can plug in at least five solely from this issue, the only one I'm dealing with.
> 
> There's definitely bad info around here but it ain't coming from my corner.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> But reality is dude's told some tall tales
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't say so.  You are saying so.
> 
> But are these "tall tales" (lies), as you claim, or are you the liar?
Click to expand...


Am I to take it that you don't believe Bryan Williams is a liar?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> 
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I have read, looks like Pogo is getting some bad info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad info?
> I have no info on any of that except for #2, which has been my entire concentration here.
> 
> (a) the French Quarter is not by any description "high ground" which is something that does not even exist in New Orleans (anywhere); (b) nor was it dry for those few days; it was in fact flooded in spots certainly and provably around the hotel, which I demonstrated in several photos and articles; (c) Williams never said the body was in the French Quarter; he said the _hotel he viewed it from _was; (d) in a post today an excerpt from the Brinkley book quoted him placing the body on Canal Street, which was certainly flooded as I proved several times; and (e) it would be impossible to prove the negative that he did _not_ see it because all the conditions existed for it to easily be possible.  There were well over a thousand corpses scattered through the area (as I also documented).
> 
> and (f) Gnat's Pee has already lied about all of this several times, just as he's morphed a body on Canal Street into "floating down the French Quarter", which isn't even possible.  He still doesn't seem to comprehend the French Quarter is an entire section, not a single street you can float "down".  We had to educate him on what that section was even called (he came in calling it "French Court").  Indeed we could make a list about his dishonesty at least as long as the above, from this thread alone.  I can plug in at least five solely from this issue, the only one I'm dealing with.
> 
> There's definitely bad info around here but it ain't coming from my corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


X2

Pogo is falsely digging through the trivial while making wild character assassination attempts. I think he is mentally afflicted tbh.


----------



## Pogo

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.




To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.  
.
TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.


----------



## SAYIT

Pogo said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.


----------



## Pogo

SAYIT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.
Click to expand...


I never got to see Al Jazeera - not the channel anyway.  Got rid of TV before it came online.
I liked some of the stuff I've seen on RT an NHK but I only see them in hotel rooms.  They don't get offered in home cable.  Other than that it's still a vast wasteland so I don't miss it.

Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.


----------



## hipeter924

Pogo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never got to see Al Jazeera - not the channel anyway.  Got rid of TV before it came online.
> I liked some of the stuff I've seen on RT an NHK but I only see them in hotel rooms.  *They don't get offered in home cable.  *Other than that it's still a vast wasteland so I don't miss it.
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
Click to expand...

 That's odd, as one of my friends has Verizon cable and gets RT and NHK - though no BBC to be found.


----------



## Politico

hipeter924 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.
Click to expand...

Yes let's make a point about MSNBC by posting a video from RT lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
Click to expand...


--LOL


----------



## SAYIT

Pogo said:


> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.



And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?


----------



## jon_berzerk

hipeter924 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never got to see Al Jazeera - not the channel anyway.  Got rid of TV before it came online.
> I liked some of the stuff I've seen on RT an NHK but I only see them in hotel rooms.  *They don't get offered in home cable.  *Other than that it's still a vast wasteland so I don't miss it.
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's odd, as one of my friends has Verizon cable and gets RT and NHK - though no BBC to be found.
Click to expand...



--LOL

the price of advertising is based on viewership 

if no one is watchin the ads are  cheaper

--LOL


----------



## SAYIT

jon_berzerk said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, as one of my friends has Verizon cable and gets RT and NHK - though no BBC to be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --LOL
> the price of advertising is based on viewership
> if no one is watchin the ads are cheaper
> --LOL
Click to expand...


Which, if we are to apply Pogo's "logic," means A-J America must be doing great because the ads are dirt cheap!
Well, I'm glad we settled that.


----------



## jon_berzerk

SAYIT said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, as one of my friends has Verizon cable and gets RT and NHK - though no BBC to be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --LOL
> the price of advertising is based on viewership
> if no one is watchin the ads are cheaper
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which, if we are to apply Pogo's "logic," means A-J America must be doing great because the ads are dirt cheap!
> Well, I'm glad we settled that.
Click to expand...



--LOL

good one


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never got to see Al Jazeera - not the channel anyway.  Got rid of TV before it came online.
> I liked some of the stuff I've seen on RT an NHK but I only see them in hotel rooms.  They don't get offered in home cable.  Other than that it's still a vast wasteland so I don't miss it.
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
Click to expand...


I have watched MSNBC and the low ratings are well deserved. Terrible content, hate, negativity, I sometimes will watch a segment or two, once in awhile. It can be tough to stomach.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never got to see Al Jazeera - not the channel anyway.  Got rid of TV before it came online.
> I liked some of the stuff I've seen on RT an NHK but I only see them in hotel rooms.  They don't get offered in home cable.  Other than that it's still a vast wasteland so I don't miss it.
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have watched MSNBC and the low ratings are well deserved. Terrible content, hate, negativity, I sometimes will watch a segment or two, once in awhile. It can be tough to stomach.
Click to expand...



and they have a habit 

of getting caught in making up story lines


----------



## RandomVariable

Just a bit deja vu how Dan Rather got burned in 2004 and Brian Williams gets burned in 2015.

(Thanks for the heads up, jon_berzerk.  )


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Watching WG is like watching all these leftist twats desperately seek excuses for BW. I felt the same feeling watching that as I do reading some of these moronic posts.


----------



## hipeter924

Politico said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes let's make a point about MSNBC by posting a video from RT lol.
Click to expand...

Pointing out that their content is more interesting and often more intelligent in discussion than on MSNBC. Trashy celebrity gossip and making big stories over superbowl equipment, doesn't stimulate the mind.


----------



## hipeter924

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the topic (finally) - I don't know if the audience number is accurate (I doubt it but there's no link), but whatever they are, if they're down it's not a "liberal" dilemma; it's a "commercial" dilemma.
> .
> TV channels don't sell ideologies; they sell ads.  Unless you're either buying or selling ad time, ratings are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least MSNBC can point at Al-Jazeera America (formerly Current TV) and feel good about themselves. A-J America's ratings are so low that the station has been described as irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never got to see Al Jazeera - not the channel anyway.  Got rid of TV before it came online.
> I liked some of the stuff I've seen on RT an NHK but I only see them in hotel rooms.  They don't get offered in home cable.  Other than that it's still a vast wasteland so I don't miss it.
> 
> Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have watched MSNBC and the low ratings are well deserved. Terrible content, hate, negativity, I sometimes will watch a segment or two, once in awhile. It can be tough to stomach.
Click to expand...

Basically hours and hours of rhetoric, trashy gossip, and stupid stories. A year or so back I could handle MSNBC content, but now it is worse than on Fox news when they get into partisan mode.


----------



## HenryBHough

Heartbroken liberals deserting NBC for silencing their favourite liar!

Now watch the ratings tumble!


----------



## Pogo

hipeter924 said:


> MSNBC is definitely losing out to internet based media, and I would be far more likely to watch RT (which despite the propaganda runs better stories).



Agreed, on all counts.  I think TV in general is losing out to internet media. Sure hope so.  That's why I got rid of my TV -- anything it offers is online, and way more.


----------



## Pogo

SAYIT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
Click to expand...


SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.

I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.

Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.

I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.

---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.

In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.

That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.


----------



## Vigilante

A really easy answer to the op, proven with Brian Williams....


----------



## SAYIT

Pogo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
Click to expand...


Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this helicopter incident?  Name them.  Make sure you do your assigned reading first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't say so.  You are saying so.
> 
> But are these "tall tales" (lies), as you claim, or are you the liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I to take it that you don't believe Bryan Williams is a liar?
Click to expand...

I'm starting to take it that you are a liar, since you are now deflecting instead of answering whether all of your examples are indeed "tall tales" (lies).


----------



## Pogo

SAYIT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
Click to expand...



Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?

"Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.

So --- "poor" by what measure??  I could look up numbers, you could look up numbers... what do they _MEAN_?  Aye, *there's* the rub.

What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Helicoptor hit by the RPG.
> 2. Dead body floating down the French Quarter (dry high ground).
> 3. Saving a puppy from a burning fire.
> 4. Having dysentery from accidentally drinking flood water.
> 5* He even possibly lied in his apology making it sound like the copter shot at was nearby them when they landed an hour apart. (Putting an asterisk next to this one b/c I'm hearing conflicting accounts).
> 6. During the apology, he talked about two harrowing nights in the desert (that never happened). They landed same day. It's sad that he lied during a premeditated apology about lying. It's like he can't help himself.
> 7. Williams likely lied about being robbed at gunpoint while selling Christmas trees for a church in a sleepy town.
> 8. Having learned the value of a sympathy, 'harrowing' lie, Williams claimed to have conflated and misremembered the rpg incident in his apology. But he claimed in 07 of the 03 incident that he 'looked down the barrel of the RPG'
> 9. Apparently Lyin' Bryan claimed to have witnessed a suicide at the Superdome. In another account, he said he heard reports of it.
> 10. Williams reported that he was rescued from gangs in his hotel by a young police officer and that they are still friends to this day. And yet, Mr. newsman decided not to report the story and give this alleged heroic policeman his due? Nah, another obvious lie.
> 
> 
> DROPS THE MIC!
> 
> 
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't say so.  You are saying so.
> 
> But are these "tall tales" (lies), as you claim, or are you the liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I to take it that you don't believe Bryan Williams is a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to take it that you are a liar, since you are now deflecting instead of answering whether all of your examples are indeed "tall tales" (lies).
Click to expand...


I'm 'starting to take it that you are a very lazy poster. I don't care about your broad sweeping baseless allegations. Go fishing somewhere else.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.
> 
> So --- "poor" by what measure??
> 
> What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.
Click to expand...


We get it. You don't watch TV and TV's evil. Then STFU if it doesn't matter to you in the end. Your schtick gets old and ultimately has little to no relevance upon the matters at hand.


----------



## Pop23

Pogo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.
> 
> So --- "poor" by what measure??
> 
> What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.
Click to expand...


So poor that a dang high school football game damn near beat the average night of the piss poor network.

Think about that. A single high school football game came within a few hundred people of beating MSNBC.

Dude, that's a hoot.

Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.
> 
> So --- "poor" by what measure??
> 
> What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it. You don't watch TV and TV's evil. Then STFU if it doesn't matter to you in the end. Your schtick gets old and ultimately has little to no relevance upon the matters at hand.
Click to expand...






*"Waaah!  They're teling the truth again!!  Make them stop!!*​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vigilante said:


> A really easy answer to the op, proven with Brian Williams....





Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.
> 
> So --- "poor" by what measure??
> 
> What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it. You don't watch TV and TV's evil. Then STFU if it doesn't matter to you in the end. Your schtick gets old and ultimately has little to no relevance upon the matters at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Waaah!  They're teling the truth again!!  Make them stop!!*​
Click to expand...


What truth; that TV is all just an illusion and we thusly shouldn't care about this matter? Well, if you really believe that, then stop being a hypocrite and stop posting on the subject.


----------



## Pop23

At least two college football teams had SCRIMMAGE GAMES that drew crowds larger then the average MSNBC nightly viewers.

SCRIMMAGE GAMES!

PRACTICES OUTDRAW MSNBC?

Ladies and gentlemen, that's plain ass sad!

2014 spring game attendance rankings Alabama Penn State Auburn lead the way - SBNation.com


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A really easy answer to the op, proven with Brian Williams....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.
> 
> So --- "poor" by what measure??
> 
> What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it. You don't watch TV and TV's evil. Then STFU if it doesn't matter to you in the end. Your schtick gets old and ultimately has little to no relevance upon the matters at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Waaah!  They're teling the truth again!!  Make them stop!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truth; that TV is all just an illusion and we thusly shouldn't care about this matter? Well, if you really believe that, then stop being a hypocrite and stop posting on the subject.
Click to expand...


If you ever break out of the Illiterarium it'll dawn on you that all of that above is about ratings.  Not about the psychology of TV manipulation.

Ratings IS what the topic in this thread is, is it not?

What, you think it's supposed to be your own personal monologue?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Authoritarian freak job.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A really easy answer to the op, proven with Brian Williams....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what?  What kind of numbers do they need?  I don't know and you don't know.  You have it would seem a fundamental black hole of knowledge about what it is we're even talking about.
> 
> So --- "poor" by what measure??
> 
> What I just laid out was, in part, what ratings mean and how ad revenue works.  If you have some kind of theory that works another way, well it seems you're incapable of articulating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it. You don't watch TV and TV's evil. Then STFU if it doesn't matter to you in the end. Your schtick gets old and ultimately has little to no relevance upon the matters at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Waaah!  They're teling the truth again!!  Make them stop!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truth; that TV is all just an illusion and we thusly shouldn't care about this matter? Well, if you really believe that, then stop being a hypocrite and stop posting on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever break out of the Illiterarium it'll dawn on you that all of that above is about ratings.  Not about the psychology of TV manipulation.
> 
> Ratings IS what the topic in this thread is, is it not?
> 
> What, you think it's supposed to be your own personal monologue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarian freak job.
Click to expand...


I'm actually gonna give you that, at least in part. I redact my previous post.


----------



## SAYIT

Pogo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what...
Click to expand...


Compared to what? Perhaps you didn't notice but you've been posting on the MSNBC Measly Ratings Thread and yet even their PATHETIC ratings are many times those of A-J America. Jeez ... you must love listening to the sound of your voice, even if it's only in your otherwise empty head. A news station can't get much lamer than "irrelevant."


----------



## Pogo

SAYIT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Al Jazeera is news, right?  Low ratings in a news channel isn't necessarily bad.  Not that they indicate it's well done, but high ratings tend to indicate it's _not _well done.  There's a certain degree of inverse relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you squint juuuust right you can see pigs fly. There is no need to always twist reality to fit your prism, Pogo. I assure you A-J America would rather have ratings that would attract advertisers and thereby allow them to pay their employees and keep the lights on. They recently replaced some of their American feed with A-J English shows, meaning those who signed on less than 2 years ago are being squeezed out. I wonder who will hire a talking head with A-J America on their resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH - you two have no clue how broadcast ratings work.
> 
> I don't know what Jazeera's ratings are (since I don't traffic in advertising) but again, you don't need to "lead" in the ratings to pay the bills.  If the ratings of channels A, B, C, D and E fall in that order, they're _all_ making money, even if E isn't making as much as A.  They're _all_ paying their bills because they're all selling ads --- that is, assuming selling ads is how they generate income, which is certainly not the only way.  The only difference is A has more money left over than E does.  So what?  It's not some kind of sports event.
> 
> Can't comment on programming changes either but program changes happen for all sorts of reasons, not necessarily money or ratings.
> 
> I sense that summa y'all STILL haven't gotten over this idea that broadcast ratings measure some kind of "approval" vote.  They don't.  They measure *attention*, and that's a different animal.
> 
> ---- which is why I point out that high ratings on a "news" channel are likely to be a red flag.  News is neutral; it simply is what it is.  If those hypothetical channels A through E above are doing straight accurate news (all thing being equal) their ratings should all be exactly the same.  But if they're in a position to *compete* with each other, well that's a different story.  Now you've got to start sweetening, tweaking and manipulating the news.  Because you've got to do something that sets your channel apart from the others.  And since you can't just manufacture news, you have to twist what's available.  And the more you do that, the less objective you are.
> 
> In the old daze when "news" meant the 6pm alphabet network report, you got pretty much straight news.  There wasn't the concept of "selling" news; it wasn't there for that purpose.  It was there in fact to look good for the FCC that you were providing a public service.  Nobody made money on it; those Huntley-Brinkleys and Douglas Edwardses and their ilk were subsidized by the Beverly Hillbillies and Mister Eds that came on after them.
> 
> That's why it's so hilarious when Brian Williams goes on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight show and says, "every night I'm down in the studio doing the broadcast that pays for your little hobby here", because the reality is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Pogo, you lead with your monumental ignorance - and with studied verbosity - as though the number of words could hide your ignorance. A simple search of A-J America's ratings - a search that would have taken far less time than your response - reveals numbers so poor they make MSNBC look great, that A-J has recently made drastic cost-cutting moves and that one analyst described the station as an "irrelevant" news outlet. Rather than squirting your predictable silliness and wasting precious bandwidth please consider gathering a bit of info BEFORE you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I give a shit what anybody's ratings are?  Once again for the slow-eyed, *I. Do. NOT. Buy. Or. Sell. Advertising.*  It's literally the only thing in broadcasting I've never done.  It has no relevance what AJ's ratings are.  What the hell would I do with that info anyway?
> 
> "Numbers so poor" -- compared to what...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compared to what? Perhaps you didn't notice but you've been posting on the MSNBC ratings thread and yet even their PATHETIC ratings are many times those of A-J America. Jeez ... you must love listening to the sound of your voice, even if it's only in your otherwise empty head. A news station can't get much lamer than "irrelevant."
Click to expand...


Ratings are always relative - so yes, "compared to what"?  You can't come out with a value judgment without a comparator.

A rating number of X means ---- what?  You don't have the slightest idea, do you?  I suspect you think it's like some kind of ...what -- fooball score?  You think ratings are -- what, some kind of absolute?  Like a pH level or a currency value?  

On what basis do you compare ratings of in this case MSNBC and Al Jazeera, neither of which I might add are posted in this thread?  What's the point?  What _should _the comparison be compared to what it is?  Compared to a radio station?  Compared to a newspaper?

Don't feel bad, we've got a wag on here trying to compare them to a football game.  He's even sillier than you are.


----------



## Pogo

It is fascinating, I must say, that armchair wags are running around with this number (55,000 in the title) that nobody even bothered to document.  Apparently we're all just supposed to take the OP's word for it -- oh, a thread is posted on the internets, it must be factual, let's run with it...

Partisan hacks.


----------



## SAYIT

Pogo said:


> It is fascinating, I must say, that armchair wags are running around with this number (55,000 in the title) that nobody even bothered to document.  Apparently we're all just supposed to take the OP's word for it -- oh, a thread is posted on the internets, it must be factual, let's run with it...
> 
> Partisan hacks.


 
Your GOOGLE icon doesn't work? MSNBC's pitiful numbers have been compared here to those of both Fox News (of which they are a small fraction) and A-J America (which they dwarf). Rather than simply admit the obvious - that loony-lib MSNBC is lame and losing ground - you post mounds of silliness in a pathetic attempt to mitigate (or obfuscate) the obvious.


----------



## Pogo

SAYIT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fascinating, I must say, that armchair wags are running around with this number (55,000 in the title) that nobody even bothered to document.  Apparently we're all just supposed to take the OP's word for it -- oh, a thread is posted on the internets, it must be factual, let's run with it...
> 
> Partisan hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your GOOGLE icon doesn't work? MSNBC's pitiful numbers have been compared here to those of both Fox News (of which they are a small fraction) and A-J America (which they dwarf). Rather than simply admit the obvious - that loony-lib MSNBC is lame and losing ground - you post mounds of silliness in a pathetic attempt to mitigate (or obfuscate) the obvious.
Click to expand...


My Google works fine; I didn't write the OP.  I'm saying you're all running with this number that nobody's ever seen.

What the number is is not the point; the point is y'all are just willing to take hearsay as gospel and run with it.  That says a lot about what you're here for.

And once again, "lame", "pathetic" "dwarf" etc all relate to _relative_ numbers -- the relativity of which you have show absolutely zero comprehension.  Compared to what?  Do you understand even what the phrase "compared to what" means?  Doesn't seem so.  You keep avoiding it like it's some sort of toxin.

I guess I'll have to keep stating the obvious until it sinks in -- you don't have the vaguest inkling what it is we're even talking about.

And if I DID Google that number and found -- whatever -- what would it mean? 
You have no clue, do ya?


----------



## HenryBHough

News anchor wannabes need to pay attention to their made-up stage names!

Attention to that with which they rhyme.

Imagine:

Ed, rhymes with RED

Fred, rhymes with DEAD

Nancy/FANCY

Connie/COMMIE

Now, let's see......what could _possibly_ rhyme with "Brian"?


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> News anchor wannabes need to pay attention to their made-up stage names!
> 
> Attention to that with which they rhyme.
> 
> Imagine:
> 
> Ed, rhymes with RED
> 
> Fred, rhymes with DEAD
> 
> Nancy/FANCY
> 
> Connie/COMMIE
> 
> Now, let's see......what could _possibly_ rhyme with "Brian"?




Good point.

What rhymes with "Tucker"?


----------



## Politico

hipeter924 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes let's make a point about MSNBC by posting a video from RT lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out that their content is more interesting and often more intelligent in discussion than on MSNBC. Trashy celebrity gossip and making big stories over superbowl equipment, doesn't stimulate the mind.
Click to expand...

Two different things. MSNBC is uninteresting. RT insults peoples' intelligence.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying

...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *

Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
_PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...


----------



## Pop23

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying
> 
> ...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *
> 
> Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
> Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
> _PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...



But they do, what network hasn't been sued??

MSNBC's ratings were less in an average night then the number of people that showed up to several college football team practice games. 

Truly pathetic!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pop23 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying
> 
> ...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *
> 
> Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
> Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
> _PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they do, what network hasn't been sued??
> 
> MSNBC's ratings were less in an average night then the number of people that showed up to several college football team practice games.
> 
> Truly pathetic!
Click to expand...

sure gramps whatever you say wooo hooo


----------



## Pop23

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying
> 
> ...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *
> 
> Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
> Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
> _PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they do, what network hasn't been sued??
> 
> MSNBC's ratings were less in an average night then the number of people that showed up to several college football team practice games.
> 
> Truly pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure gramps whatever you say wooo hooo
Click to expand...


I get it

As always, you got nothin


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Politico said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes let's make a point about MSNBC by posting a video from RT lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out that their content is more interesting and often more intelligent in discussion than on MSNBC. Trashy celebrity gossip and making big stories over superbowl equipment, doesn't stimulate the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two different things. MSNBC is uninteresting. RT insults peoples' intelligence.
Click to expand...

Fox insults people's intelligence and its in poor tatste to watch that crap...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pop23 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying
> 
> ...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *
> 
> Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
> Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
> _PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they do, what network hasn't been sued??
> 
> MSNBC's ratings were less in an average night then the number of people that showed up to several college football team practice games.
> 
> Truly pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure gramps whatever you say wooo hooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it
> 
> As always, you got nothin
Click to expand...

sure gramps stay calm and masturbate to Fox news


----------



## Roadrunner

Synthaholic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why conservative Joe Scarborough gets 3 hours per day while no one else - not even their star Rachel Maddow - gets more than 1 hour a day?
Click to expand...

Joe Scarborough is not a conservative, he is an entertainer.

He will say anything MSNBC tells him to say.


----------



## Mac1958

Roadrunner said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why conservative Joe Scarborough gets 3 hours per day while no one else - not even their star Rachel Maddow - gets more than 1 hour a day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe Scarborough is not a conservative, he is an entertainer.
> 
> He will say anything MSNBC tells him to say.
Click to expand...

Further, he's definitely what they would call a RINO, and he criticizes his own party regularly.

Even still, MSNBC viewers would love to be rid of him, for purity's sake..

MSNBC is what it is, and I suspect everyone knows what that is.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

Mac1958 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why conservative Joe Scarborough gets 3 hours per day while no one else - not even their star Rachel Maddow - gets more than 1 hour a day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe Scarborough is not a conservative, he is an entertainer.
> 
> He will say anything MSNBC tells him to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Further, he's definitely what they would call a RINO, and he criticizes his own party regularly.
> 
> Even still, MSNBC viewers would love to be rid of him, for purity's sake..
> 
> MSNBC is what it is, and I suspect everyone knows what that is.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I last watched Mornin' Joe one morning when Mika was pawing all over Tiki Barber.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these "examples" have been proven to be lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 10. Was verified by the hotel manager. But if you want to be on Team Liar, I don't care; nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't say so.  You are saying so.
> 
> But are these "tall tales" (lies), as you claim, or are you the liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I to take it that you don't believe Bryan Williams is a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to take it that you are a liar, since you are now deflecting instead of answering whether all of your examples are indeed "tall tales" (lies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 'starting to take it that you are a very lazy poster. I don't care about your broad sweeping baseless allegations. Go fishing somewhere else.
Click to expand...

You made allegations.  Have those allegations been proven?

Yes or no, you sniveling weasel.


----------



## Synthaholic

Politico said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes let's make a point about MSNBC by posting a video from RT lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out that their content is more interesting and often more intelligent in discussion than on MSNBC. Trashy celebrity gossip and making big stories over superbowl equipment, doesn't stimulate the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two different things. MSNBC is uninteresting. RT insults peoples' intelligence.
Click to expand...

What's RT?  Russia Today?


----------



## Synthaholic

Roadrunner said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to host their shows, they go out and get people they feel will push left wing politics the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why conservative Joe Scarborough gets 3 hours per day while no one else - not even their star Rachel Maddow - gets more than 1 hour a day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe Scarborough is not a conservative, he is an entertainer.
> 
> He will say anything MSNBC tells him to say.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mac1958 said:


> Further, he's definitely what they would call a RINO, and he criticizes his own party regularly.


What stance of his makes him a RINO?  Rationality?

Are you looking for someone who never criticizes their own Party?  You've got that already on FOX.


----------



## Synthaholic

I don't like Scarborough only because I don't think he's very smart.  And I resent dumb people being put in positions of power where they can lecture America.  Every network has their share, and FOX has more than their share.


----------



## Papageorgio

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying
> 
> ...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *
> 
> Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
> Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
> _PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...



When was the lawsuit filed?


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this earlier today:
> 
> Crowd of 54 347 makes case for Allen-Pearland to be national record for high school football attendance Dallas Morning News
> 
> A single high school football game nearly outdrew the average evening veiw of that crappy network.
> 
> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC doesn't even run real news and just sucks up to the government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 7 in 10 reporters and journalist say that the Obama Administration has been spying or collected data on them, according to a Pew Research Center survey. Some are saying that the fear and threat of spying has effected how they write stories, handle sensitive information or pursue a source, with some leaving the field of investigative journalism, says RT’s Lindsay France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What use is MSNBC if it won't hold the government to account, and we have to rely on a Russian funded media organization that spins propaganda to get decent news stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes let's make a point about MSNBC by posting a video from RT lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out that their content is more interesting and often more intelligent in discussion than on MSNBC. Trashy celebrity gossip and making big stories over superbowl equipment, doesn't stimulate the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two different things. MSNBC is uninteresting. RT insults peoples' intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's RT?  Russia Today?
Click to expand...


Check out Abby Martin.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> I don't like Scarborough only because I don't think he's very smart.  And I resent dumb people being put in positions of power where they can lecture America.  Every network has their share, and FOX has more than their share.



 you are funny.


----------



## Mac1958

Synthaholic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, he's definitely what they would call a RINO, and he criticizes his own party regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> What stance of his makes him a RINO?  Rationality?
> 
> Are you looking for someone who never criticizes their own Party?  You've got that already on FOX.
Click to expand...

I'm not "looking for" anything.  I don't have a dog in this hunt.

I'm just making an observation.

.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> You made allegations.  Have those allegations been proven?
> 
> Yes or no, you sniveling weasel.



Oh, shut your pie hole. BW was just suspended six months for being a liar.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made allegations.  Have those allegations been proven?
> 
> Yes or no, you sniveling weasel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut your pie hole. BW was just suspended six months for being a liar.
Click to expand...

IOW, you lied.  Ironic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> you lied.  Ironic.



You deny that BW lied. Ironic.


----------



## HenryBHough

NBC could burn Williams in a cage in lieu of a nightly newscast and the ratings might recover.  But only if they promoted it heavily for a week and bought ad time on FOX to let people know it was coming.

Great rating potential! 

For the single night.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Sure. I'll explain it. People are tired of liberal lies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lied.  Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny that BW lied. Ironic.
Click to expand...


  Other news agency reporters have been saying BW has been doing this for years, and that there is no way NBC didn't know. 
Now we know as a fact of at least one other time, where he lied about being attacked by gangs while reporting on Katrina. Eye witnesses, the hotel owner and GM, and other news reporters all say the same thing - it never happened.


----------



## George Costanza

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


 
Unlike most Republicans, most Democrats have a mind of their own.  They are not sheep who need the constant reinforcement of views they already hold (reference Fox News Republicans).  That's why Democratic talk radio has never been a big success.

I am not saying that MSNBC is anything close to "talk radio."  I'm just saying that, in my opinion, most Democrats do not care anywhere near as much about the media as do Republicans.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

George Costanza said:


> I am not saying that MSNBC is anything close to "talk radio."  I'm just saying that, in my opinion, most Democrats do not care anywhere near as much about the media as do Republicans.


----------



## whitehall

More bad news for the low information left. Their best source for news analysis, Jon Stewart,  is leaving the comedy channel.


----------



## Pop23

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why anyone would watch a network getting sued for lying
> 
> ...*Fox getting sued LOL that is what I call lying ..Sweet ...........nobody is suing Brian Williams *
> 
> Paris Votes To Sue Fox News
> Huffington Post‎-14 hours ago
> _PARIS_(AP) —_Paris_ City Council authorized Mayor Anne Hidalgo on Wednesday to_ sue Fox news_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they do, what network hasn't been sued??
> 
> MSNBC's ratings were less in an average night then the number of people that showed up to several college football team practice games.
> 
> Truly pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure gramps whatever you say wooo hooo
Click to expand...


The numbers are linked in an earlier post. Hell, MSNBC sponsors must be kicking themselves in the ass for not just buying a couple hundred dollar banner at the scrimmage game. Woulda had a far better impact!


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lied.  Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny that BW lied. Ironic.
Click to expand...

Where?  Nowhere.

Just another one of your lies.

#irony


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lied.  Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny that BW lied. Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  Nowhere.
> 
> Just another one of your lies.
> 
> #irony
Click to expand...


Well then, go ahead and tell me how and when BW's lied. Also, feel free to tell me exactly how I lied instead of making lame vague claims about my list of his lies.

#lazy_lacivious_poster


----------



## Pogo

George Costanza said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike most Republicans, most Democrats have a mind of their own.  They are not sheep who need the constant reinforcement of views they already hold (reference Fox News Republicans).  That's why Democratic talk radio has never been a big success.
> 
> I am not saying that MSNBC is anything close to "talk radio."  I'm just saying that, in my opinion, most Democrats do not care anywhere near as much about the media as do Republicans.
Click to expand...



There's definitely a psychological study to be made there George.  I've observed this for a long time: Lash Rimblob has created huge followings (and so have his imitators) through the device of attack-dog polarizing and ad hominem.  That sells.  When AirAmerica came on trying to do the same thing from the left, it fell flat. Audiences weren't interested.  Or if they tried to be interested they came out of it feeling dirty.  

On the other hand nobody on the Right can come up with anything like a Jon Stewart or Steven Colbert.  Again, they don't even seem to even understand it, let alone find a way to mimic it.  Doesn't work.

It's two different personal psychologies speaking two different languages.  It's a question perhaps for a neurologist.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike most Republicans, most Democrats have a mind of their own.  They are not sheep who need the constant reinforcement of views they already hold (reference Fox News Republicans).  That's why Democratic talk radio has never been a big success.
> 
> I am not saying that MSNBC is anything close to "talk radio."  I'm just saying that, in my opinion, most Democrats do not care anywhere near as much about the media as do Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely a psychological study to be made there George.  I've observed this for a long time: Lash Rimblob has created huge followings (and so have his imitators) through the device of attack-dog polarizing and ad hominem.  That sells.  When AirAmerica came on trying to do the same thing from the left, it fell flat. Audiences weren't interested.  Or if they tried to be interested they came out of it feeling dirty.
> 
> On the other hand nobody on the Right can come up with anything like a Jon Stewart or Steven Colbert.  Again, they don't even seem to even understand it, let alone find a way to mimic it.  Doesn't work.
> 
> It's two different personal psychologies speaking two different languages.  It's a question perhaps for a neurologist.
Click to expand...


Plenty of lefties worship at the altar of Stewart; and they never challenge his assertions, which are often wrong or not on point. Colbert is not as left as you purport either. Frankly, many of his jokes are based upon more sympathetic right positions.

And maybe Air America failed b/c they were full of it.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike most Republicans, most Democrats have a mind of their own.  They are not sheep who need the constant reinforcement of views they already hold (reference Fox News Republicans).  That's why Democratic talk radio has never been a big success.
> 
> I am not saying that MSNBC is anything close to "talk radio."  I'm just saying that, in my opinion, most Democrats do not care anywhere near as much about the media as do Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely a psychological study to be made there George.  I've observed this for a long time: Lash Rimblob has created huge followings (and so have his imitators) through the device of attack-dog polarizing and ad hominem.  That sells.  When AirAmerica came on trying to do the same thing from the left, it fell flat. Audiences weren't interested.  Or if they tried to be interested they came out of it feeling dirty.
> 
> On the other hand nobody on the Right can come up with anything like a Jon Stewart or Steven Colbert.  Again, they don't even seem to even understand it, let alone find a way to mimic it.  Doesn't work.
> 
> It's two different personal psychologies speaking two different languages.  It's a question perhaps for a neurologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of lefties worship at the altar of Stewart; and they never challenge his assertions, which are often wrong or not on point. Colbert is not as left as you purport either. Frankly, many of his jokes are based upon more sympathetic right positions.
> 
> And maybe Air America failed b/c they were full of it.
Click to expand...


Pretty much perfect illustration of what I'm saying right here --

"Plenty of lefties worship at the altar of Stewart"​
Nobody does that; this is part of the self-delusion your ilk tells themselves as a rationalization.  Stewart (and Colbert) are comedians and neither they nor their audience pretends differently.  As such they don't deal in "assertions".  They deal in the art of viewing events in different angles.  The events themselves -- already exist.

This sort of fallacy seems to come from the worldview that's always looking for conflict, and expecting it, and when it's not found, generating it.  To use a Stewart phrase, "that's the soup you swim in".

I think we're on to something here.  Actually this is the same syndrome I get from partisan hacks calling me "Obama worshiper" even though I've never posted anything about him; it's not for a commission but rather the _omission_ that I have failed to jump on the Bash-wagon.  To the crowd that sees the world in terms of white/black good/evil eternal struggle, that's the only thing it can mean, so it becomes the default.

It's also part of the Limblovian "Eliminationist" mentality that decrees not only polarization into a good/evil dichotomy but that once identified the "evil" cannot be reasoned or discoursed with, rather it must be eliminated from existence altogether.  Seems to be an all-or-nothing valuation.  As such it allows no room either for nuance or alternates you hadn't thought of.  In other words a kind of absolutism.

Colbert is not as left as you purport either. Frankly, many of his jokes are based upon more sympathetic right positions.​
Again, as I said that side doesn't understand satire.  What Colbert does, full time, is satire to the extreme.  I think to this day there are those on the Right who still don't get what he's really saying.

And maybe Air America failed b/c they were full of it​
--- doesn't follow; Lust Rimjob's been full of it since he began and he draws listeners. As do Hannity and the rest of his imitators.  What else do they have in common?  Attack style.  So if you have A and B using the same element, and it works for A and doesn't work for B, the difference is in the audience.  It's what A wants; it's not what B wants.  You're not going to sell country music to an audience that wants classical.

That's what it's down to -- what the different audiences want.  Because that's the variable.

After all what Limblob sells really isn't ideology -- the ideology was around long before him.  What he sells that is his own invention is a _style_.  The objective being, to use his description, "to make you mad".  That's what we're talking about here.  One audience likes being made mad; the other doesn't.


----------



## Dante

Rexx Taylor


Rexx Taylor said:


> MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million


The liberal cable news network drew an average of 55,000 viewers in the all-important 25- to 54-year-old demo on Tuesday, its lowest full-day rating since July 2005, according to Nielsen ratings provided by an industry source. CNN had nearly three times as many viewers in the demo, Fox News nearly five times as many.​
FOX now has about the same number of viewers as MSNBC had when you were laughing? FOX has lost a slightly higher percentage of viewers than MSNBC has lost. According to you, falling from well over 2 million viewers to around 300,000 viewers is something to crow about.

All Cable News networks are hemorrhaging viewers. Only people like you watch them.

They cater to people like you, and using your link to show how pathetic your views are is too precious to ignore: MSNBC suffers lowest ratings in a decade - POLITICO.com


----------



## Pogo

Dante said:


> Rexx Taylor
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal cable news network drew an average of 55,000 viewers in the all-important 25- to 54-year-old demo on Tuesday, its lowest full-day rating since July 2005, according to Nielsen ratings provided by an industry source. CNN had nearly three times as many viewers in the demo, Fox News nearly five times as many.​
> FOX now has about the same number of viewers as MSNBC had when you were laughing? FOX has lost a slightly higher percentage of viewers than MSNBC has lost. According to you, falling from well over 2 million viewers to around 300,000 viewers is something to crow about.
> 
> All Cable News networks are hemorrhaging viewers. Only people like you watch them.
> 
> They cater to people like you, and using your link to show how pathetic your views are is too precious to ignore: MSNBC suffers lowest ratings in a decade - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


Point well taken -- the Telescreen TV is a moribund concept that's dying; it just refuses to do so in a way that's not excruciatingly slow.  That's because there's too much money in it.  It's doing everything it can to transfer the model to everywhere else, such as the pop up ads here.

Yesterday I stopped for cheap gas and the freaking pump came to life with yet another telescreen trying to sell me shit.  God DAMN I wish that shit would die.

As someone somewhere observed, if you talked to people the way TV advertising talks to people, they would punch you in the mouth.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lied.  Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny that BW lied. Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  Nowhere.
> 
> Just another one of your lies.
> 
> #irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, go ahead and tell me how and when BW's lied.
Click to expand...

Nope.  You made the allegations, you back them up.

It's really that simple.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lied.  Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny that BW lied. Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  Nowhere.
> 
> Just another one of your lies.
> 
> #irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, go ahead and tell me how and when BW's lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  You made the allegations, you back them up.
> 
> It's really that simple.
Click to expand...


Yea__ I really don't care about your half ass challenge at this point.


----------



## Dante

Synthaholic TheGreatGatsby Why not take your personal spat into the Flame Zone


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Another big BW lie unearthed:

Questions Emerge Over Statement Brian Williams Made In Southland CBS Los Angeles


----------



## Dante

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Another big BW lie unearthed:
> 
> Questions Emerge Over Statement Brian Williams Made In Southland CBS Los Angeles


who cares?  Maybe AL Franken will write a book about Williams? Then we will see if like people at FOX News he will continue to be on air


----------



## George Costanza

When it comes to the media and especially talk radio, I am always amused by the way the Right likes to cite ratings as an indicator of quality.  If you compared ratings between those who enjoy viewing fine art and those who enjoy viewing porn, I submit the latter would have significantly higher ratings.


----------



## Dante

George Costanza said:


> When it comes to the media and especially talk radio, I am always amused by the way the Right likes to cite ratings as an indicator of quality.  If you compared ratings between those who enjoy viewing fine art and those who enjoy viewing porn, I submit the latter would have significantly higher ratings.



FOX is always compared to cable new outlets. When network TV is taken into account...


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lied.  Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny that BW lied. Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  Nowhere.
> 
> Just another one of your lies.
> 
> #irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, go ahead and tell me how and when BW's lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  You made the allegations, you back them up.
> 
> It's really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea__ I really don't care about your half ass challenge at this point.
Click to expand...

You lied.  It's that simple.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dante said:


> Synthaholic TheGreatGatsby Why not take your personal spat into the Flame Zone


It's not a personal spat.  It's about this thread - he presented a list of Brian William's "tall tales", yet refuses to say if they have been proven to be "tall tales".

He has in fact lied about William's supposed lies.  How ironic.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dante said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another big BW lie unearthed:
> 
> Questions Emerge Over Statement Brian Williams Made In Southland CBS Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?  Maybe AL Franken will write a book about Williams? Then we will see if like people at FOX News he will continue to be on air
Click to expand...

I love that book:  "Lies, and the Lying Liars Who Tell Them", with the photo of a splotchy-faced Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Synthaholic

Call him Senator Franken!


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Call him Senator Franken!



You mean Senator Stuart Smalley.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic TheGreatGatsby Why not take your personal spat into the Flame Zone
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a personal spat.  It's about this thread - he presented a list of Brian William's "tall tales", yet refuses to say if they have been proven to be "tall tales".
> 
> He has in fact lied about William's supposed lies.  How ironic.
Click to expand...


The only irony is that you are calling them 'supposed lies' at this point. BW has been suspended for six months for lies. Your personal attacks doesn't change the reality.


----------



## fmdog44

How long can one look at Al Sharpton without bursting out in laughter. He looks like the last surviving cast member of the "Little Rascals".  Chris Matthews can't shut up long enough to permit his guest to answer one question. Rachael Maddow is like the neighbor next door you always want to hire someone to kill. Then there is "The Ed Show", if you are watching that thing it is time to take poison.


----------



## Dante

fmdog44 said:


> How long can one look at Al Sharpton without bursting out in laughter. He looks like the last surviving cast member of the "Little Rascals".  Chris Matthews can't shut up long enough to permit his guest to answer one question. Rachael Maddow is like the neighbor next door you always want to hire someone to kill. Then there is "The Ed Show", if you are watching that thing it is time to take poison.


yeah, MSNBC has become like FOX -- a joke


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The only irony is that you are calling them 'supposed lies' at this point.


Of course.  You have repeatedly refused to verify any from your list.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only irony is that you are calling them 'supposed lies' at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  You have repeatedly refused to verify any from your list.
Click to expand...


I told you over and over to challenge any of these alleged lies with specific counter points. You're just mad cos I ain't spoonfeeding you fodder for trolling. Not my problem. You blabbing about me telling tall tales doesn't bother me. Coming from you, it doesn't even move the needle.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only irony is that you are calling them 'supposed lies' at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  You have repeatedly refused to verify any from your list.
Click to expand...


You hear BW's latest whopper? 

Here's my challenge to you. If you think that BW is a credible newsanchor, then call him honest Brian for the next month in every instance that you refer to him. If you can do that, then I might actually believe your serious (and delusional) and not merely looking to get into a pissing contest to avoid reality.

Anchorman Can t Stop Laughing Over Latest Dubious Claims from Brian Williams


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only irony is that you are calling them 'supposed lies' at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  You have repeatedly refused to verify any from your list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you over and over to challenge any of these alleged lies with specific counter points. You're just mad cos I ain't spoonfeeding you fodder for trolling. Not my problem. You blabbing about me telling tall tales doesn't bother me. Coming from you, it doesn't even move the needle.
Click to expand...

So, you make allegations of lying, yet won't back up one bit of your bullshit.

Yup - you're a conservative!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only irony is that you are calling them 'supposed lies' at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  You have repeatedly refused to verify any from your list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you over and over to challenge any of these alleged lies with specific counter points. You're just mad cos I ain't spoonfeeding you fodder for trolling. Not my problem. You blabbing about me telling tall tales doesn't bother me. Coming from you, it doesn't even move the needle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you make allegations of lying, yet won't back up one bit of your bullshit.
> 
> Yup - you're a conservative!
Click to expand...


I've yet to hear you make a specific counter. You just keep throwing out the lame come-ons. Now again, if you think that Brian Williams is not a liar, then I'd like to see you take the challenge of calling him Honest Brian. If you're defending him and believe in him, you'll take the challenge. You don't want to do that when you can engage me in meandering personal attacks instead. Just step, son, cos you got nothing.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I've yet to hear you make a specific counter.


Because there is nothing to counter.  He mis-remembered an incident, then exaggerated the mis-rememberance.

Compared to the daily stream of lies from FOX/Sean/Rush, he's doing OK.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to hear you make a specific counter.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is nothing to counter.  He mis-remembered an incident, then exaggerated the mis-rememberance.
> 
> Compared to the daily stream of lies from FOX/Sean/Rush, he's doing OK.
Click to expand...


Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for them. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.

And, if you believe what you believe, then take the challenge of calling Brian William 'Honest Brian.' in all BW posts going forth for a month.


----------



## Pogo

George Costanza said:


> When it comes to the media and especially talk radio, I am always amused by the way the Right likes to cite ratings as an indicator of quality.  If you compared ratings between those who enjoy viewing fine art and those who enjoy viewing porn, I submit the latter would have significantly higher ratings.



Outstanding and astute analogy, George.  I'm gonna steal it.  

The Lush Rimjobs and Fox Noise bloviators are basically political porn, agreed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to the media and especially talk radio, I am always amused by the way the Right likes to cite ratings as an indicator of quality.  If you compared ratings between those who enjoy viewing fine art and those who enjoy viewing porn, I submit the latter would have significantly higher ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding and astute analogy, George.  I'm gonna steal it.
> 
> The Lush Rimjobs and Fox Noise bloviators are basically political porn, agreed.
Click to expand...


I feel like I'm watching gay porn watching you two wankers.


----------



## Pogo

uhhh... okaaay.

You like to watch do ya?  That's uh, nice....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> uhhh... okaaay.
> 
> You like to watch do ya?  That's uh, nice....


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.



You sure about that, sport?

Don't add to your lies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
Click to expand...


You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
Click to expand...

You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?

Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
Click to expand...


Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
Click to expand...

I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.

You're dismissed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...


All's I heard is that you're willing to try and throw out cheap personal attacks against those that believe Brian Williams lied but that you don't conversely then have the character to live up to the challenge of calling BW by the name Honest Brian Williams. And that non-response to the challenge that has been presented at least four times now is hypocritical given that you repeatedly demand responses to your engagements.


----------



## Nosmo King

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
Click to expand...

But MSNBC isn't a 'news' channel.  they are strictly commentary.

Fox News purports to be a "news" channel, but it's hard to know when the news stops and the editorializing begins.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nosmo King said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But MSNBC isn't a 'news' channel.  they are strictly commentary.
> 
> Fox News purports to be a "news" channel, but it's hard to know when the news stops and the editorializing begins.
Click to expand...

Really, I think it is pretty easy. O'Reilly Factor, not sure why anyone would think it was anything but editorial.

What's Hannity's show's name? Do you honestly believe it is hard news? 

I have no trouble picking what is editorial and what is hard news. Why is this a challenge for you?


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've assembled a very bad cast of hosts on daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also the evening hosts, that is when the most potential viewers are available. The group at night are tough to connect with. They are all snobby, self righteous, elitists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals cant be bothered with the news in the evenings.
> That would interfere with their time in the hooka and wine bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But MSNBC isn't a 'news' channel.  they are strictly commentary.
> 
> Fox News purports to be a "news" channel, but it's hard to know when the news stops and the editorializing begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, I think it is pretty easy. O'Reilly Factor, not sure why anyone would think it was anything but editorial.
> 
> What's Hannity's show's name? Do you honestly believe it is hard news?
> 
> I have no trouble picking what is editorial and what is hard news. Why is this a challenge for you?
Click to expand...


Possibly because the entire time either one of them is on -- the entire time _anybody _is on -- they're running this logo in the lower right corner....




...................... ?​Ya think?


----------



## Roadrunner

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...So, you  think that Brian Williams didn't lie even as his own network presented him with a dossier of lies and suspended him for* them*. You should take your case to the conspiracy theory forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!


----------



## fmdog44

Dante said:


> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long can one look at Al Sharpton without bursting out in laughter. He looks like the last surviving cast member of the "Little Rascals".  Chris Matthews can't shut up long enough to permit his guest to answer one question. Rachael Maddow is like the neighbor next door you always want to hire someone to kill. Then there is "The Ed Show", if you are watching that thing it is time to take poison.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, MSNBC has become like FOX -- a joke
Click to expand...

Yes, except the Attorney General of the United States of America does not lash out at MSNBC for it's content of it's broadcast. All great dictatorships start by destroying all media that they see as a threat and Obama and ever changing staff have done all that is possible to void our constitution.


----------



## Dante

fmdog44 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long can one look at Al Sharpton without bursting out in laughter. He looks like the last surviving cast member of the "Little Rascals".  Chris Matthews can't shut up long enough to permit his guest to answer one question. Rachael Maddow is like the neighbor next door you always want to hire someone to kill. Then there is "The Ed Show", if you are watching that thing it is time to take poison.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, MSNBC has become like FOX -- a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, except the Attorney General of the United States of America does not lash out at MSNBC for it's content of it's broadcast. All great dictatorships start by destroying all media that they see as a threat and Obama and ever changing staff have done all that is possible to void our constitution.
Click to expand...

Does MSNBC have a hard on for the Attn Gen as FOX does?


----------



## ScienceRocks

People love the family in general. Human beings were made to have a dad & mother that cares for them. Msnbc wants to promote single parent families and hates on men....

Msnbc wants to promote every single social sickness on our society and destroy our culture. Most sane people reject this mindset.

Msnbc wants to push black hatred of whites and lies. Most sane people hate this and want stabilization!

Msnbc blames America for all the wrongs of the world. Most Americans get sick of it.

I'll admit that some of the core issues of the left like Minimum wage, infrastructure, science and r&d investment are in fact winners. And because of this, every ballot for an increase of the minimum wage is near 60-70%! So they can win on these issues. Just that most sane people won't watch msnbc for the crap above.


----------



## Billy000

Fox flourishes because it tells people exactly what they want to hear. The mindless douche bag repub audience does not like analysis that challenge their pre-conceived notions about Obama or their anti-government, emotional philosophy. They don't like pesky facts that may turn their long held beliefs on their heads. On top of that, the producers of Fox are damn good at their jobs of pulling in large audiences with their hot women and colorful sets. Without giving many facts whatsoever, the dumb viewer is drawn to the visuals.

I don't watch MSNBC because I don't like their bias support for the Democratic Party candidates. Their liberal analysis,however, is driven by factual info most of the time. That i approve of.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll admit fiscal liberal belief makes sense...Social? fuck no. Depends on what one of those they're talking about.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, there payroll is larger then there profits? I see some big time change coming, or going down the toilet where all the host belong!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Roadrunner said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that, sport?
> 
> Don't add to your lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
Click to expand...

You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Billy000 said:


> I don't watch MSNBC because I don't like their bias support for the Democratic Party candidates. Their liberal analysis,however, is driven by factual info most of the time. That i approve of.



Oh yes, MSNBC is the bastion of truth and facts, let me tell you! LOL


----------



## Mac1958

Synthaholic said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna take the challenge or what, dude?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
Click to expand...

O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.

Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.

Minor difference.

.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


He knows the difference. He doesn't care. Whatever suits his argument.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mac1958 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your offer for me to disprove all your lies about Brian Williams?
> 
> Doesn't work that way, son.  You made the allegations, so you back it up with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Would O'Reilly agree with your assessment?


----------



## Mac1958

Synthaholic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it proves or disproves anything I said. Nice try. My point is that if you want to be such a staunch advocate of Brian Williams's integrity, then maybe you should have the balls to call him Honest Brian Williams for a month. If you're not willing to do that, then your cause is weak, son.
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would O'Reilly agree with your assessment?
Click to expand...

He's so goofy and pompous it's difficult to say.

He would point out, however, that he was a reporter at the time of this transgression, not an anchor.

.


----------



## Muhammed

Rexx Taylor said:


> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.


It's TV, so looks matter. Most MSNBC hosts are just strange-looking fugly people. Like space aliens or something.


----------



## Pogo

Muhammed said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember when we were all laughing at MSNBC when their average share of nightly viewers were around 300,000 while Fox was always over 2 Million? You have to wonder what it costs to air a 30 second ad by this point. Then again, who would want to advertise on MSNBC when no one with any real intelligence is watching. Maybe it's because they have the most bigoted/imbecilic/doltish band of democrats working the evening shift spewing lies about conservatives. And to think they haven't fired Al Sharpton and Ed Schultz by now. MSNBC: Night Of The Living Turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> It's TV, so looks matter. Most MSNBC hosts are just strange-looking fugly people. Like space aliens or something.
Click to expand...



"Looks" only "matter" to the superficially-minded.  After all if it's a news or informational program the viewer's not tuning in to find out what the host looks like.

Of course, if news and information is not really what the operation is going for, if they're just after attention at any cost, then looks might matter quite a lot.

That should bring you to a few conclusions.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mac1958 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven that you're a liar, and your deflections are boring.
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would O'Reilly agree with your assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's so goofy and pompous it's difficult to say.
> 
> He would point out, however, that he was a reporter at the time of this transgression, not an anchor.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yes, I think he vigorously defends the notion that he used to be a journalist, because he was.

Now he's a pundit.  And he would yell and scream and cuss you out for even suggesting he would be intellectually dishonest, or that pundits are in general.


----------



## Mac1958

Synthaholic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is Lyin' Bryan Williams who has been dismissed, for, lying!!
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would O'Reilly agree with your assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's so goofy and pompous it's difficult to say.
> 
> He would point out, however, that he was a reporter at the time of this transgression, not an anchor.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think he vigorously defends the notion that he used to be a journalist, because he was.
> 
> Now he's a pundit.  And he would yell and scream and cuss you out for even suggesting he would be intellectually dishonest, or that pundits are in general.
Click to expand...

He would be lying, which is what politicians and politicos and pundits and partisans do.

.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see FOXNEWS taking Bill O'Lielly off the air for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would O'Reilly agree with your assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's so goofy and pompous it's difficult to say.
> 
> He would point out, however, that he was a reporter at the time of this transgression, not an anchor.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think he vigorously defends the notion that he used to be a journalist, because he was.
> 
> Now he's a pundit.  And he would yell and scream and cuss you out for even suggesting he would be intellectually dishonest, or that pundits are in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be lying, which is what politicians and politicos and pundits and partisans do.
Click to expand...


-- purvey preposterous poppycock?


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Reilly is a pundit.  Williams is an anchor.
> 
> Pundits are intellectually dishonest in general.  Anchors used to be known as trustworthy.
> 
> Minor difference.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Would O'Reilly agree with your assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's so goofy and pompous it's difficult to say.
> 
> He would point out, however, that he was a reporter at the time of this transgression, not an anchor.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think he vigorously defends the notion that he used to be a journalist, because he was.
> 
> Now he's a pundit.  And he would yell and scream and cuss you out for even suggesting he would be intellectually dishonest, or that pundits are in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be lying, which is what politicians and politicos and pundits and partisans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -- purvey preposterous poppycock?
Click to expand...

Precisely, purposefully.

.


----------



## Political Junky

MSNBC is a premium cable channel, while Fox prefers to be on basic cable. Therefore Fox is everywhere, all the time.


----------

